# Wii #0239 - Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (USA)



## shaunj66 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Confirmed WORKING on PAL consoles!*
However your Wii must already be updated to 3.0E (Otherwise you will brick your Wii).
You will get duplicate News & Weather Channels. Use caution.
^^wiirelease-0283^^


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> ^^wiirelease-0283^^



beat me to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GJ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saweeters..


----------



## Seraph (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## jaxxster (Aug 26, 2007)

Pal? Not that i care. Highly overrated game series anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give it a go if it's compatabile and who knows. I may enjoy it


----------



## LordWill072284 (Aug 26, 2007)

i wonder if this is gonna be real and holy crap if it is :S...stoked boys


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh snap - I need to chip my Wii


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 26, 2007)

I see a newspaper on the Latest Discussions thread!


----------



## NeoWoeN (Aug 26, 2007)

Pal....pal...pal........pal.... it's pray time !


----------



## Smidget (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks real to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *me waits for post on a certain newsgroup*


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome, I've been waiting for this a long time.  I was so disappointed when they delayed it at launch.  I know it's going to be worth the wait.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 26, 2007)

time to give this a shot!


----------



## zaeza (Aug 26, 2007)

oh f**k, I can't find it, daaaaaaaaaaaamn
I'll wait an hour or two to see if it pops up on some newsgroups


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 26, 2007)

It's around.


----------



## Smidget (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(zaeza @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> oh f**k, I can't find it, daaaaaaaaaaaamn
> I'll wait an hour or two to see if it pops up on some newsgroups



I'd bet you'll be *termina(l)*ting that search soon...


----------



## Ben_j (Aug 26, 2007)

It is real, I'm downloading it right now. Any echoes on it working on Pal yet ?


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 26, 2007)

Probab*wii* not.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 27, 2007)

please let it be working on PAL


----------



## zaeza (Aug 27, 2007)

problem is I'm not really used to use newsgroups to download things. I'm such a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll find it, and try it, hoping that it's better than echoes, which was totally meh


----------



## DbGt (Aug 27, 2007)

mmmmmm its not fully up yet..


----------



## Markuf (Aug 27, 2007)

Please.... PAL....


----------



## NetSurfer (Aug 27, 2007)

Please! Does anyone know WHERE can I find this for download??


----------



## LordWill072284 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just got it on my site...legit and downloadin nicely...see you guys in 2 days lmao. thanks gbatemp for the heads up


----------



## hanman (Aug 27, 2007)

1.5 hours to game time!


----------



## dreassica (Aug 27, 2007)

Somone claims he has it booting on a pal wii using wiikey on IRC.


----------



## erevos85 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



does anyone knows if it contains 3.0U update?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 27, 2007)

can't some games stay hidden at least untill the actual store date.







  buy the game and you won't have to worry


----------



## DarkCamui (Aug 27, 2007)

Got update and it does indeed work on PAL. Confirmed


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Aug 27, 2007)

Will it work on my Commodore 64?


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 27, 2007)

Getting it........................
.........................
...................
...........
.....
..

I'm so excited !!!!!


----------



## j5c077 (Aug 27, 2007)

god yes


----------



## HipN (Aug 27, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!! FAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BakuFunn (Aug 27, 2007)

146 people reading this topic lol
i need a wii


edit-149 now lol


----------



## xbandaidx (Aug 27, 2007)

Man, I knew it would be out early!

PROMiNENT just couldn't keep the excitement I bet and released it early when they could have just waited a day or two.

Thanks PROMiNENT!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG

Stupid modded Wii people >_>


----------



## aardvarks (Aug 27, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption Filename: p-mp3c. has hit the newsgroups! 1hr to go till i can try it on my pal wii


----------



## xbandaidx (Aug 27, 2007)

Even know I don't have a PAL wii, I'm glad it's already confirmed working for all the PAL users, doesn't look like you'll have to wait for October, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> OMG
> 
> Stupid modded Wii people >_>



Coming from the guy who doesn't know how to hold a button to dash in Super Metroid that's pretty harsh...
And I tried to help you


----------



## blueskies (Aug 27, 2007)

and everyone says us wii groups suck.  Thanks PROMiNENT!  Acquiring now (to test out first of course).. maybe this'll cheer me up after being knocked out of the tourny so quickly.


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2007)

'bout freakin' time.  Now people will shut up until the week before SSBB comes out.  Or is Zelda DS the next one?  I dunno.  There's always somethin'


----------



## Seraph (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm hungry for Metroid...


----------



## yus786 (Aug 27, 2007)

just *search*ed the *bin* and its there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yus786


----------



## Redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2007)

sweet. my download speed is only running at half speed though at the mo (its weird like that) otherwise id give it a go before bed. tommorrow morning it looks like then.


----------



## darkdreamr (Aug 27, 2007)

i find it funny we get metroid prime 3 a few days early.. yet im still waiting for brunswick pro bowling to appear... they released the psp and ps2 versions for download but nothing on the wii yet... any reason why ?


----------



## Bloodgod (Aug 27, 2007)

download in progress


----------



## apprt (Aug 27, 2007)

can't wait to try this game, delighted it works on PAL as I don't want to wait until October. If it was out the same time here as in the U.S. I'd buy it, but for the stupid release schedules I'm not waiting.



QUOTE(Hooya @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> 'bout freakin' time.Â Now people will shut up until the week before SSBB comes out.Â Or is Zelda DS the next one?Â I dunno.Â There's always somethin'



Zelda DS is next and then Mario Galaxy. SSB is after both of those!


----------



## Ben_j (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkCamui @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Got update and it does indeed work on PAL. Confirmed



you got an update message ? You did the update and it's working fine ?
What firmware do you have ?


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(apprt @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> can't wait to try this game, delighted it works on PAL as I don't want to wait until October. If it was out the same time here as in the U.S. I'd buy it, but for the stupid release schedules I'm not waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, all the better for me.  I didn't get into the SSB series (couldn't figure out Melee for some reason).  Maybe this one will be good for me, but until then I care more about Zelda and Galaxy anyway.  MP3 should be great though.  I liked the first prime a lot.  I tried Prime 2 right after that, so I was a little Metroid Primed out, and only played it for a few hours before it went back on the shelf.  This was all just over the summer.  So with the Wii controls hopefully Prime 3 will re-kindle my interest.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, this is what ol' CruddyBuddy gets for playing a trick on people: I have the game downloaded but now I have to go with my wife to her boss' house for dinner. :-( **wah, wah, wah, waaaah**


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2007)

What services are people using that let you download it so quickly?  My ISP server caps me out at 30mbps per thread and only 6 thread at a time, so it takes me about 16 hours to download an ISO.


----------



## HipN (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn all of you that have newsgroup accounts. My ISP banned newsgroups.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkCamui @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Got update and it does indeed work on PAL. Confirmed





Come on the technology isn't that bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 besides you would be insulting the c64 is you were serious lol.


----------



## Lily (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(darkdreamr @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> i find it funny we get metroid prime 3 a few days early.. yet im still waiting for brunswick pro bowling to appear... they released the psp and ps2 versions for download but nothing on the wii yet... any reason why ?



Most likely no-one in the release groups got their hands on a copy of the game. At SOME point in the process people have to buy/rent/obtain a copy to dump.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Damn all of you that have newsgroup accounts. My ISP banned newsgroups.




Get a paid subscription i can only say!


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> What services are people using that let you download it so quickly?Â My ISP server caps me out at 30mbps per thread and only 6 thread at a time, so it takes me about 16 hours to download an ISO.



I'm still awaiting for it to come up on the "none-invite only" torrent sites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And usenet isn't for sweden at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or atleast not at the isp I have.


----------



## yus786 (Aug 27, 2007)

DAMN ALL YOU 10MB+ BROADBANDERS

i have to wait like 3 hours on my 4MB connection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yus786


----------



## j5c077 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> DAMN ALL YOU 10MB+ BROADBANDERS
> 
> i have to wait like 3 hours on my 4MB connection
> 
> ...



likewise


----------



## aardvarks (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> DAMN ALL YOU 10MB+ BROADBANDERS
> 
> i have to wait like 3 hours on my 4MB connection
> 
> ...



6mg btbroadband


----------



## ginjaninja (Aug 27, 2007)

tiger woods 08 and metroid in 1 day, great stuff


----------



## Burt0 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(yus786 @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN ALL YOU 10MB+ BROADBANDERS
> ...



3 hours, you poor dudes

try fuckin downloadin it with a 512kbit connection then


----------



## Bloodgod (Aug 27, 2007)

people bitching about a free game boggles my mind.


----------



## yus786 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol we bitchin bout dl speeds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yus786


----------



## Killian (Aug 27, 2007)

Well I've been upgraded to 20Gb, got it dwnloadin nw and will take approx 37 mins............. good times!


----------



## yus786 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Killian @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Well I've been upgraded to 20Gb, got it dwnloadin nw and will take approx 37 mins............. good times!



arggh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what isp u wiv mate

yus786


----------



## audyo (Aug 27, 2007)

not trying to have a pissing contest, but with my time warner cable connection capping newsgroups at 600k exactly, I download wii games in right around about 121 minutes.  this one looks to be the same (still not finished)


----------



## Dylaan (Aug 27, 2007)

Well my main torrent site isn't responding, and even when I do find the files, 256k internet anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Broadband is so expensive in Australia!


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2007)

Going at a strong 60k right now.  That's about half normal speed.  It's almost like some big file hit the newsgroups or something that a lot of people are downloading, sucking the bandwidth out of my ISP.


----------



## Pouchin (Aug 27, 2007)

It updated my pal Wii :/ (which was already at 3.0E)

now some channels appears two times

but the games works


----------



## Killian (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Killian @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've been upgraded to 20Gb, got it dwnloadin nw and will take approx 37 mins............. good times!
> ...



Virgin Media...... was 10Gb but have been rolling out 20Gb upgrades over the past few months.  My Usenet server has gone from around 1200Kb/s to 2400Kb/s so I take it the upgrade has hit me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pricey though, £37 a month........ is split by 3 of us though so well worth it!


----------



## yus786 (Aug 27, 2007)

oh is that with tv n phone or broadband only, and do they cap your download speeds and limit your downloads?

sorry for being off topic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yus786


----------



## Ben_j (Aug 27, 2007)

dling only at 400kB/s on the news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish it was released on torrents first, I could dl at 1.2MO/s


----------



## Clushje (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Killian @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Virgin Media...... was 10Gb but have been rolling out 20Gb upgrades over the past few months.Â My Usenet server has gone from around 1200Kb/s to 2400Kb/s so I take it the upgrade has hit me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just remember though that they've introduced a shit capping policy if you're in the top x% of users in terms of bandwidth consumption. Think they castrate your connection during peak times. Think I'm going to get rid of them soon.


----------



## sangaga (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Pouchin @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> It updated my pal Wii :/ (which was already at 3.0E)
> 
> now some channels appears two times
> 
> but the games worksÂ



Can you still access your settings? 

Big Brain Academy ntsc also had an update : it added 2 more news and info channels on my pal Wii(which I can't access and can't delete either), but then the game wouldn't start. Glad to see metroid does...

Well, as long as the game works...happy time till SMG!!!


----------



## kalimero (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Pouchin @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> It updated my pal Wii :/ (which was already at 3.0E)
> 
> now some channels appears two times
> 
> but the games worksÂ



Can someone try Wii Brick Blocker on this?


----------



## Evo-X (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Pouchin @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> It updated my pal Wii :/ (which was already at 3.0E)
> 
> now some channels appears two times
> 
> but the games worksÂ



Hi @ all,

i have stopped the Upgrade before it brick my PAL Wii.

I modified the game with the WiiBrickBlocker 1.3, but after that you were not able to start the Game on a PAL console. This Update ist quite nessesary to play Metroid.

Is there any possibility to delete the double channels?
Is that the only thing that happend?

Can someone confirm if the game runs under 480p? 50hz or 60 hz?

Thx a lot ...


----------



## Dean333 (Aug 27, 2007)

Downloading at a steady 3600k


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 27, 2007)

Argh! When uber releases like this come out and I can't find it on either one of my two torrent sites, I get frustrated! >: O That's when I get tempted to ask people, then I read the posts and see the noobs before me get banned asking for ISOs then I laugh at them... and ...I'm done talking. /..\


----------



## mooyah (Aug 27, 2007)

Huzzah! Impressed so far with its smooth 60fps - although there are bits where you wonder what a 30 frames and nicer effects/textures might've looked like. 

I thought something was wierd at first it was asking to update and failing all the time but it turns out my Wii just doesn't like expensive Taiyo Yudens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Downgraded to cheapy media and its all good.


----------



## Lily (Aug 27, 2007)

Quick makin' yer e-penises bigger by bragging about yer download speeds - judging by where a lot of you live and your IP addresses, you're all full of BS anyway. Let's talk about the release - not where to obtain it, how you're obtaining it, or how bloody fast you think the rest of the forum will be impressed by.

/friendly rant

Me, I'm just cheesed my Wii isn't modded, so I'll be waiting until Wednesday/Thursday here in Canada to actually pick it up.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Aug 27, 2007)

Steady 760KBps on Usenet.
Can't wait, already have 60.6% done.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 27, 2007)

dl speeds of about 600k in cali, cox cable.  not too impressive. but it's half way done now.  can't wait to play, sounds great.


----------



## HipN (Aug 27, 2007)

Do I need these files: 
p-mp3c.volxxx+xx.par2


----------



## Louse76 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nobody gives a damn to read pages about your DL speeds. This thread is for talking about Metroid.

So it has the 3.0U update built in?

Anyone tried it with Wii Brick Blocker on US Wii? I'm still on the previous update and was wanting to stay there for now.

There was a huge thread about the 3.0 update, but it seemed to have disappeared. Last I read, there was no harm in doing it with a WiiKey, which is what I have. Any other info on that?

And any other info on the Wifi play? What are the details of it?


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Louse76 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> There was a huge thread about the 3.0 update, but it seemed to have disappeared. Last I read, there was no harm in doing it with a WiiKey, which is what I have. Any other info on that?


I thought you said this thread was about Metroid? =P
Anyway, you won't be able to use gamecube homebrew which uses the el torido header. This includes the original wiikey setup disc.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Aug 27, 2007)

metroid don't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pal wii 3.0, wiikey and brick blocker


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Do I need these files:
> p-mp3c.volxxx+xx.par2



Only if you end up missing some of the other .rxx files or if one of them is corrupted.  Chances are you won't need them.  Move them to the end of your download queue.


----------



## Louse76 (Aug 27, 2007)

I do believe it said earlier that it would work, but without brick blocker.

And Heran Bago - my questions are directly relating to something that is on the disk and relevant to its usage.


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> metroid don't work for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your problem is in using the brickblocker.  Apparently it breaks the game for PAL people.


----------



## Killian (Aug 27, 2007)

I've never played my Wii online so doesn't really matter for me.  Am just burning it now and then gonna chuck it on, thank god its a Band Holiday 2moz!! 

Haven't seen much on what peeps think of the game, spose they're 2busy playin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will report bk in the mrn and give my 2cents!


----------



## cubin' (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope I can afford to buy this when it comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta get:
-half-life orange box
-Super Mario Galaxy 
-Super Smash bros


plus more i've forgotten


----------



## HipN (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn torrent sites don't have it!


----------



## HopOnRocks (Aug 27, 2007)

So for the people that have used this on a NTSC Wii, it updates your system to 3.0U correct?
Did you happen to get some extra channels (news or whatever)?  Is it possible for them to be deleted?

Anyone hear anything about Nintendo banning people from Nintendo Wifi yet? I figured it might come, seeing as Microsoft did the same when there big FPS was released (yeah I know it was only a beta)
I'm still a bit nervous to update to 3.0U.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I hope I can afford to buy this when it comes out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right on the bat!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those are also the games I'm looking forward to.
btw, I read a new Tales of Symphonia is coming out for Wii.. Maybe u want to add that and Disaster to that list? or?

Oh and ofcourse I look forward to see what happens with Metal Gear Solid 4, Little Big Planet and Final Fantasy XIII too. Even tho I don't have a ps3 myself.


----------



## martin88 (Aug 27, 2007)

That's good news. Saw it on newsgroup.

Maybe it's time to get a Wii...


----------



## Da Foxx (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG *Takes a deep breath in* OMG OMG OMG OMG! It here!

And PAL owners are all probably screaming and running around on streets screaming, "IT WORKS ON PAL!"

Well good day to you guys I'm off to ummm download this game.


----------



## xbandaidx (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG *Takes a deep breath in* OMG OMG OMG OMG! It here!
> 
> And PAL owners are all probably screaming and running around on streets screaming, "IT WORKS ON PAL!"
> 
> Well good day to you guys I'm off to ummm download this game.




I pretty much did the same thing except it was more along the lines of "Metroid Prime 3 IS OUT!!!!!!"

I'm still waiting for it to finish downloading, for some reason the newsgroups are slow tonight.


----------



## DazzaNZ (Aug 27, 2007)

What needs to be done to get it to play on my PAL console with wiikey? Just burn it straight to disk or do I need to patch it first?


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Aug 27, 2007)

works now with update on my pal machine


----------



## armand66 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> works now with update on my pal machine




Just wondering what you needed to do for it to work on your PAL?

Did you just burn it as is and let it update?

Or did you patch it using Wii Brick Blocker?

What version system you using, 3.0E?


----------



## DazzaNZ (Aug 27, 2007)

I PM'd him earlier with the same questions, he said 
"my console have the firmware 3.0 i didn't patch the iso cause i have a wiikey."


----------



## Ben_j (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG *Takes a deep breath in* OMG OMG OMG OMG! It here!
> 
> And PAL owners are all probably screaming and running around on streets screaming, "IT WORKS ON PAL!"
> 
> Well good day to you guys I'm off to ummm download this game.







OMFGBBQ IT WORKS ON PAL !


----------



## julian camilo (Aug 27, 2007)

far as i know. pal wii with wiikey and 3.0 update can run it BUT you cant use brick blocker. if you do, it wont run.


----------



## armand66 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(DazzaNZ @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I PM'd him earlier with the same questions, he said
> "my console have the firmware 3.0 i didn't patch the iso cause i have a wiikey."




ROFL, oh god, well, there is stupidity, luck, moronic and BEYOND LUCKY things that go on, and that is all of them in one go. 

That's not so much taking one for the team, as not realizing Wiikey or not, it wouldn't have stopped a brick if there was a new update ready to nuff his system lol. 


Luuuuucky lol.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(armand66 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DazzaNZ @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I PM'd him earlier with the same questions, he said
> ...


Isn't the "patching" referring more with Wiikey's partial region free? I thought people already confirmed it was working on 3.0E earlier in the thread.


----------



## dirtycarrot (Aug 27, 2007)

this sucks. I was soooo going to take a sick day today, and this is the thanks I get for going into work. waaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## armand66 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(armand66 @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DazzaNZ @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> ...



Wiikeys partial region free does not in any way stop a new regions update. Wiikey users who updated to Super Paper Mario found that out the hard way. 2.2E users who play MP3 will also likely nuff their system if they accept the update. Wiikey has nothing to do with it, or any other modchip. You simply gotta have your system updated to the latest point for it to be able to run.


----------



## wolfangus (Aug 27, 2007)

So i have burn the iso patched with (regionfrii).
My wii are pal french in 3.0.
I insert the game and nothing hapend on the screen.
I  go on dvd channel and my wii ask me for an update.
I make this update.
My wii say "ba careful if you have moded etc..."
No fear i make it.
My wii reboot and now in dvd channel i can see metroid.
So i launch it and the game work in french.
I can always access setting and stay in 3.0E.

Of course i'm french so be nice and don't be to bad with my poor english.

Oh i forget : double channel weather and news.

Pour les francais :
J'ai graver le jeu patcher avec regionfrii 1.2
Ma wii est deja en 3.0 pal
Quand on met le jeu la chaine dvd n'indique rien mais quand on rentre dedans une mise a jour est demandé.
Si on l'accepte on obtien le message qui fait peur "votre wii pourrais ne plus marcher...."
J'ai fait la mise a jour quand même.
Ma wii a rebouter sans souci et cette fois dans la chaine dvd j'ai bien metroid.
Attention vous aurez la chaine info et meteo en double par contre (rien de grave).
Le jeu se lance sans souci et il est en francais (les textes pas les voix).
Voila amusez vous.


----------



## dirtycarrot (Aug 27, 2007)

merci wolfangus - can I ask, are there any duplicate channels on your wii like some other people are reporting?


----------



## Seraph (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(armand66 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Wiikeys partial region free does not in any way stop a new regions update. Wiikey users who updated to Super Paper Mario found that out the hard way. 2.2E users who play MP3 will also likely nuff their system if they accept the update. Wiikey has nothing to do with it, or any other modchip. You simply gotta have your system updated to the latest point for it to be able to run.


My point was since it was already confirmed working with 3.0E and without Brickblocker, the patching meant something that did not have to with an update.

Seems like people are too busy playing to post impressions. I'm still trying to get it myself.


----------



## maxmoore (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello everyone. It's my first post here and I have some question for you:

- How can I download the game? Because I have some links with megaupload server and they are working now but I don't have premium account in this server. I would like to find some links in rapidshare.com If I can.

- Where are you downloading the game? For torrent, rapid or other server... 

I have a PAL console... for Metroid 3 ... does it secure to download in our console? because it's NTSC (maybe regionfrii can patch it and we can play without problem... no?)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mooyah (Aug 27, 2007)

Heres my take on the controls. It takes some getting used to and never reaches that level of keyboard/mouse precision. Probably the best fps controls so far though. The standard sensitivity setting means you move the pointer quite far from centre before you start to turn. Advanced feels almost too sensitive and kind of floaty as its hard to keep the Wiimote dead centre. You can't adjust the max turning speed which is a bit disappointing. It feels alright for a console shooter but it'll be too slow for any PC dudes.


----------



## maxmoore (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mooyah @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Heres my take on the controls. It takes some getting used to and never reaches that level of keyboard/mouse precision. Probably the best fps controls so far though. The standard sensitivity setting means you move the pointer quite far from centre before you start to turn. Advanced feels almost too sensitive and kind of floaty as its hard to keep the Wiimote dead centre. You can't adjust the max turning speed which is a bit disappointing. It feels alright for a console shooter but it'll be too slow for any PC dudes.



It means ... it's a fucking shit? How is your final review? tell us because everybody here is waiting for a review.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(maxmoore @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mooyah @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Heres my take on the controls. It takes some getting used to and never reaches that level of keyboard/mouse precision. Probably the best fps controls so far though. The standard sensitivity setting means you move the pointer quite far from centre before you start to turn. Advanced feels almost too sensitive and kind of floaty as its hard to keep the Wiimote dead centre. You can't adjust the max turning speed which is a bit disappointing. It feels alright for a console shooter but it'll be too slow for any PC dudes.
> ...


It means the controls are better than any other console FPS's but not as good as PC's. People are going to get this game even before reviews because it's already been praised so much.(maybe not so much in graphics)


----------



## xen_au (Aug 27, 2007)

I know this is being asked over and over but.. to confirm.

Use regionfrii to change to PAL
DO NOT use Wii Brick Blocker.
Already have your PAL wii updated to 3.0E
You *must* install update on Disk (3.0U)
Game works, but you now have 2 duplicate channels (weather & news).

Anyone playing on PAL confirm this is correct.

If PAL users are updating to 3.0U, it may make it much easier to detected a modded Wii in future. I wonder if you can put in another game with 3.0E update, and it will change it back to 3.0E?


----------



## TaMs (Aug 27, 2007)

Just great! Metroid prime 3!
btw can you access wii settings after updating and getting two extra channels on pal?


----------



## maxmoore (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(xen_au @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> If PAL users are updating to 3.0U, it may make it much easier to detected a modded Wii in future. I wonder if you can put in another game with 3.0E update, and it will change it back to 3.0E?



Sorry... but you can't change your firmware to 3.0U ... it's simply impossible. If you remotely try to change your firmware to 3.0U you surely will have a new and very expensive piece of crap because it'll never work again.


----------



## theman69 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jesus: who, cares about your speeds!
Punctuation: is everything.


----------



## Tripp (Aug 27, 2007)

woohoo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Downloading...


----------



## armand66 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(maxmoore @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xen_au @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If PAL users are updating to 3.0U, it may make it much easier to detected a modded Wii in future. I wonder if you can put in another game with 3.0E update, and it will change it back to 3.0E?
> ...




This is correct. 

People had the same problems with SPM back in the day. The same is true of MP3 C, it contains the 3.0U update on the disk. When you start the game, it will search for the update, but if your a PAL user, and it finds 3.0E your all good. If your a NTSC user, it will find 3.0U and you'll be all good. 

If your a 2.2U user, it'll begin an update to 3.0U. 

If your a 2.2E user, it'll update and brick your console. 



As long as you've updated to your region before you play it, your fine.


----------



## ImperialX (Aug 27, 2007)

So...is there any way to stop you getting duplicate channels?


----------



## xen_au (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I though, except that people sound like they are having to update? And it makes duplicate channels?
So, is it you click yes to the update, it finds the 3.0E update, and for some reason still adds the Weather/News channels? (Maybe US version of channels are different, looking up different news/weather websites due to licencing reasons?)


----------



## maxmoore (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> So...is there any way to stop you getting duplicate channels?



I don't know... but it's a very strange behavior and inconsistence I think... but ... Has it got importance? You can play Metroid 3  as soon as possible without to wait for a Europe release. For me, If ... my fucking weather channel has an implosion ...  I won't be worried for that!!


----------



## panteracfh (Aug 27, 2007)

And if it is annoying to have duplicate channels, why not just move them onto one of the other screens .... it will then appear to look normal, and you won't be upset by seeing two channels the same ??


----------



## wolfangus (Aug 27, 2007)

THat's what i do.
I have duplicate channel after the update but i still in 3.0E
I have simply move duplicate channel on next page


----------



## HopOnRocks (Aug 27, 2007)

So have people in with NTSC systems been getting duplicate channels?
Has anyone tried deleteing their Weather/News channels before playing the game?


----------



## ImperialX (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(HopOnRocks @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> So have people in with NTSC systems been getting duplicate channels?
> Has anyone tried deleteing their Weather/News channels before playing the game?



You can't delete the Weather/News Channel.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have an NTSC Wii and I already had the new 3.0U firmware installed, but still, before launching the game I've been asked to perform a system update, which I did , in spite of the bla bla bla warning screen.
I didn't get any duplicate channel though, everything seem to be fine.......Oh and MP3 rocks !! 
I got to get used to the controls of course, but I can already see that they put a lot of effort to make this gmae smooth and polished.
***Back to the couch / playing MP3.....see you !


----------



## ImperialX (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I have an NTSC Wii and I already had the new 3.0U firmware installed, but still, before launching the game I've been asked to perform a system update, which I did , in spite of the bla bla bla warning screen.
> I didn't get any duplicate channel though, everything seem to be fine.......Oh and MP3 rocks !!
> I got to get used to the controls of course, but I can already see that they put a lot of effort to make this gmae smooth and polished.
> ***Back to the couch / playing MP3.....see you !




That's because you use 3.0U. When 3.0U is installed on 3.0E you get duplicate channels.


----------



## Dylaan (Aug 27, 2007)

So if I run this with a WiiKey, and 3.0E I'll get duplicate channels? Is there a way to prevent this?


----------



## lazyman (Aug 27, 2007)

Duplicate channels is a sign that MP3 is doing Bad Things to your Wii in my opinion. To me it seems only a step below bricking your Wii completely.


----------



## maxmoore (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> That's because you use 3.0U. When 3.0U is installed on 3.0E you get duplicate channels.



Again... you can't installed 3.0U in a PAL console. If you do it... say good bye!
I think it's a inconsistence because maybe this channels has directly relationship with your region (or the console) and maybe after update it the console to run the game with a non-region-bricker update...  the machine understand 2 new channels with different regions. It's a theory but maybe someone here can test it .. checking the region of these two new added channel.


----------



## phantastic91 (Aug 27, 2007)

wow maybe there should be a warning next to the "Working on pal consoles"
about the duplicating channels? thats pretty weird.


----------



## bluebright (Aug 27, 2007)

So now our question is, how do we stop the duplicate channels?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mr fluff @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> So now our question is, how do we stop the duplicate channels?



Someone COULD figure out why this happens and how to stop it... But... The general impression I get is that hackers/coders in the Wii scene are far less dedicated/talented than those crazy programmers in the PSP scene for example. Seems like noone can really be bothered with the Wii...

*Please don't flame me. Just my opinion. If I am way of base feel free to correct me.


----------



## MC DUI (Aug 27, 2007)

Can PAL owners who have updated with this see if they can get into and or modify their Wii settings.

When others users in the past have updated using games from other regions (When they already had the latest update from their region) this would prevent them from going into their Wii's settings and trying to update normally. They then had to wait for a new game to come out in their region to update their Wii and fix the corrupted settings.


----------



## sleeping247 (Aug 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried this game on a NTSC J console?

I am running 3.0J updated via the internet, and am worried about getting duplicate channels, semi brick or a full brick.
Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## armand66 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Can PAL owners who have updated with this see if they can get into and or modify their Wii settings.
> 
> When others users in the past have updated using games from other regions (When they already had the latest update from their region) this would prevent them from going into their Wii's settings and trying to update normally. They then had to wait for a new game to come out in their region to update their Wii and fix the corrupted settings.




SOMEONE, who has a PAL system, must know this by now, right?


----------



## T-hug (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey armand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bet you can't wait to try this baby huh!  Gotta get me another Wii man.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow! The first boss battle (not the mini-boss, the real one, you'll know it when you fight him) is amazing! It felt like I was fighting a final boss!


----------



## Kilko (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't feel like reading 10 pages now, so i'm just wondering....why don't anyone just use the Wii *BrickBlocker* to avoid the dual channels and update etc?


----------



## armand66 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Hey armand
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey dude, oh yeh, i'm 80% done and just waiting on confirmation it wont nuff me PAL system settings and i'm good to go mate. 

Today reminded me of the 3 week early release of Fusion, the good ole days of gbatemp hehe


----------



## MC DUI (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Kilko @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I don't feel like reading 10 pages now, so i'm just wondering....why don't anyone just use the Wii *BrickBlocker* to avoid the dual channels and update etc?



Because apparently the game won't start if you run it through the BrickBlocker program.


----------



## Opium (Aug 27, 2007)

I've updated the first post to include the new information for PAL users as well as adding in a comment in the Comment Section.

I hope it helps everyone out.

I really wish I could play this game but I'm still on 2.2E and I don't fancy duplicate channels I can not delete. So it looks like I'll be waiting for the PAL release.....

...oh well, back to Bioshock


----------



## UchihaE (Aug 27, 2007)

I was wondering, when i get the duplicate channels and later on a new firmware will arive (i.e 3.5 E)
if i update with that firmware will the duplicate channels disapear ?


----------



## KrashLF (Aug 27, 2007)

The fact that it installs the 3.0U firmware on PAL consoles and produces double channels worries me.

I am thinking about future firmware updates... What will happen?

If it detected a US firmware, maybe the PAL update will brick my wii.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any opionions about this?


----------



## Atreyu (Aug 27, 2007)

no one is going to know.

I guess the fact that we haven't heard of any bricks yet is a good sign though.


----------



## c0detracer (Aug 27, 2007)

Maybe a new version of Wii Brick Blocker would be in order. They might have changed something with the update "track" on the image and now if you run WBB it will just corrupt the image. If we can get WBB to remove the update I will definitely run the game.


----------



## aaa2 (Aug 27, 2007)

anyone tried if you get a brick if you update with this from 2.1E ?


----------



## Barta (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(KrashLF @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> The fact that it installs the 3.0U firmware on PAL consoles and produces double channels worries me.
> 
> I am thinking about future firmware updates... What will happen?
> 
> ...



I agree. I think that future updates can detect NTSC channels and brick the Wii because of possible mod chip  :'(


----------



## MC DUI (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(aaa2 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> anyone tried if you get a brick if you update with this from 2.1E ?



I wouldn't be trying something like that, history has shown that this is a good way to brick. I don't think your going to find too many people volunteering to test it out.


----------



## aaa2 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aaa2 @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone tried if you get a brick if you update with this from 2.1E ?
> ...


ok any idea then how to connect the wii online without wlan and no wifistick?


----------



## Darunia (Aug 27, 2007)

Have any PAL users tried updating from 3.0E without first updating with the small update that came out a couple of days after the 3.0 update? The one that fixes a couple of the bugs like going back to the wii menu in the opera browser.


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mr fluff @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So now our question is, how do we stop the duplicate channels?
> ...


You can't compare the ease of PSP iso hacking to the Wii. We can't access the disc's files and rebuild the disc image like the PSP.
I'm not flamin' ya, you just don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## saturnin (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(KrashLF @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> The fact that it installs the 3.0U firmware on PAL consoles and produces double channels worries me.
> 
> I am thinking about future firmware updates... What will happen?
> 
> ...



On the other way if peope are still in firmware 3.0E and not 3.0U that's a good sign.
But i have to reveal that i'm also a little worried.


----------



## question (Aug 27, 2007)

the best thing would be to wait for a new E upgrade, when 3.1E arrives hopefully it will include what is beeing patched by metroid and by that the brickfree (or what it's called, never used it) patched iso will work.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I've updated the first post to include the new information for PAL users as well as adding in a comment in the Comment Section.
> 
> I hope it helps everyone out.
> 
> ...



ditto, i'm doing exactly that aswell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's gonna be a long 2 months but it will hopefully be worth the wait, and by that time hopefully a new updated version of the brick blocker program will be released to remove this 3.0 update. (which i will never update to as i use a freeloader)

man, it sucks we won't be playing it (so looking forward to playing this game for ages) but i guess i have other games i can play in the mean time!


----------



## bluebright (Aug 27, 2007)

wait, can't the author of WiiBrickBlocker just update his program to work with MP3? That sounds alot simpler than trying to figure how to fix it after the damage has been done.

Someone contact the guy and tell him to get his act together (nicely).

[his website is here: http://wbb.rockman18.com/index.php?page=home&ln=en ]


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

So you only get dublicate channels? The other real PAL channels still work? If true, well that's not a big of a deal, just put them on the end.

Also can't you just erase all data on the Wii? In the Wii menu it says it also erases all channels. Be sure backup your saves on mem-card before trying this imo.


----------



## ddrrmm (Aug 27, 2007)

omg, i have been waiting for this release the whole weekend.
I wont settle for duplicate channels, so its waiting for the PAL release (can anyone tell me when that would be??)
or its waiting for an update @ wiibrickblocker.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mr fluff @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> wait, can't the author of WiiBrickBlocker just update his program to work with MP3? That sounds alot simpler than trying to figure how to fix it after the damage has been done.
> 
> Someone contact the guy and tell him to get his act together (nicely).
> 
> [his website is here: http://wbb.rockman18.com/index.php?page=home&ln=en ]



lol dam right, lets hope he knows about this very soon!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2007)

To sum up what pal users risks : the wii internal memory holds the wii os binaries + support files (like graphics or text) + channels which are a combination of binaries and data.
If the update alter the latter, and only them, it is harmless. But if it changes one of the first two it's a no go, as even having a not bricked console right now could result in a brick later when updating.
I'd rather wait even if I was waiting for this game.
one could alter the iso to remove the update, and it can be done earlier than you think...


----------



## ConraDargo (Aug 27, 2007)

WHAT?! It's out already?!? I thought that I would have at least one or two months left to play through Metroid Prime 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dammit, I don't have time for this just yet - I wasn't planning on starting with MP2 until October 1st when my current work contract goes out!


----------



## _Pie_ (Aug 27, 2007)

Someone can confirm the multilanguage?


----------



## adzix (Aug 27, 2007)

of course there is NO multi-language
this is the US release


----------



## cavadavi (Aug 27, 2007)

I have heard that it is not the first case of a double channel: Pokemon/Big Brain Academy NTSC on a PAL gave the same two more channels. I am just curious to know if these people had or not problems by updating the Wii


----------



## _Pie_ (Aug 27, 2007)

@adzix

Are you sure?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=589...ndpost&p=754210



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ......
> My wii reboot and now in dvd channel i can see metroid.
> *So i launch it and the game work in french.*
> I can always access setting and stay in 3.0E.
> .......


----------



## adzix (Aug 27, 2007)

i'm sure he's not correct. either he meant that it runs on his french wii or he just talks bs.
us releases aren't meant to be played outside of the states originally, so why would this be multi-language?
makes no point and as far as i know, there is NO single US-wii game that has multi language


----------



## Seraph (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(_Pie_ @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> @adzix
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> ...


I'm sure he just meant working on his Wii, that is French(PAL), but the game is still in English.


----------



## gEist (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> i'm sure he's not correct. either he meant that it runs on his french wii or he just talks bs.
> us releases aren't meant to be played outside of the states originally, so why would this be multi-language?
> makes no point and as far as i know, there is NO single US-wii game that has multi language



sonic ? ....

and i already read on another forum, that the game have also german subtitles...
but i will know it in 10 minutes...burning...


----------



## cavadavi (Aug 27, 2007)

Actually MP1 and 2 NTSC were multi 5 (Gc with freeloader). So we can hope that this it multi is too.


----------



## Akuma147 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a NTSC 2.2U w/ Wiikey.  When I put in the disc, it wasn't showing on the disc channel, then when I clicked on the disk channel, it automatically updated my Wii, without even asking me.  After it updated, I went into settings to check the firmware and saw that it was still 2.2U.  Then I tried going into the Shopping Channel just to make sure it didn't update to 3.0U and it says I needed to update my Wii to access the channel.  So, the update doesn't contain 3.0U.  It just contains some things to make MP3 work.  My Wii is still 2.2U.

I'm 4 hours in, and the game is amazing.  At first it didn't feel like a Metroid game because there was so much talking, teamwork, character interaction, etc. (Which wasn't a bad thing, it just didn't feel like a Metroid game).  But then, I reached the second planet and it was back to good old solo adventuring.  I heard the game was a little easy, well easier than MP2 ( which I thought was a decent difficulty level), so I set it to Veteran instead of Normal.  Controls are excellent.  I'm using the Advanced mode (didn't try the other modes) and I don't find it difficult to control at all.  I've played Red Steel, Medal of Honor, and Call of Duty for Wii, and this game feels WAY better (My hand got a little tired after a couple hours, though).


----------



## shonosuke (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(_Pie_ @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Someone can confirm the multilanguage?



I hate people like you
your the reason PAL always gets games way latter


----------



## domislong (Aug 27, 2007)

Might be a stupid question, but has anyone tried moving the channels onto an SD card?

Also for PAL users, does the system say 3.0U or 3.0E?


----------



## adzix (Aug 27, 2007)

why the hell would they add german subtitles??
makes no sense at all and besides it's not true anyways.
this is english only, deal with it


----------



## gEist (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> why the hell would they add german subtitles??
> makes no sense at all and besides it's not true anyways.
> this is english only, deal with it



jesus... i dont care if there are german subtitles...
i only said, that i read it.... and the others are asking... jeez...


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(domislong @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Might be a stupid question, but has anyone tried moving the channels onto an SD card?
> 
> Also for PAL users, does the system say 3.0U or 3.0E?



Where can you find that info in the menu on Wii?


And you could try to delete all the system memory, it has a option in the Wii, it also says you lose all channels.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2007)

i dont care since Pokemon Revolution added duplicated news and weather channels for me like, 2 months ago.


----------



## adzix (Aug 27, 2007)

the 'deal with it' part was aimed at the ppl asking, not at you, geist.
JEEEEEZ


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> i dont care since Pokemon Revolution added duplicated news and weather channels for me like, 2 months ago.



Okay, and after that you could still update to 3.0E?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah worked fine.


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> yeah worked fine.



Thanks for the reply, so in theory, if we now update with USA prime 3 and get thsoe dub channels. We also would be able to update in the future.


----------



## Alastair (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll just wait for the PAL release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's not worth buggering around with foreign games - especially american ones.


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I'll just wait for the PAL release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not? That's imo a BIG the point of a mod, getting USA released early.


----------



## gov78 (Aug 27, 2007)

hey whats the achivements system like?


----------



## cavadavi (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> yeah worked fine.



The possibility to update a console with a dobule channel is a good news


----------



## moochme (Aug 27, 2007)

Can anyone confirm whether it works on a JAP wii?


----------



## SkH (Aug 27, 2007)

Man... gotta get a Wii!?


----------



## Nostrobot966 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am not going to put US firmware on my PAL machine


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2007)

I have written my own brick remover tool, I'll try it soon (mp3 iso is still unraring here) and will tell you if it works (it is a 10 lines python script but who knows....)


----------



## alcab (Aug 27, 2007)

We'll wait for your post very anxiously.
Though, from what people say, the update is probably related with the new online capabilities of the game, more than a firmware update.
If this is true, the game won't probably work unless the update is applied. 
Wiibrickblocker could we working perfectly fine, but avoiding the update would make the game unplayable....


----------



## _Pie_ (Aug 27, 2007)

From WiiBrickBlocker website:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry i'm still in holidays and I haven't got my computer to work on the metroid prime 3 problem. I'll come back home in 2 weeks. 1 mounth 1/2 it's long but it's so good. I'll try to find a solution.



http://wbb.rockman18.com/index.php?page=home&ln=en


----------



## Monkey01 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> why the hell would they add german subtitles??
> makes no sense at all and besides it's not true anyways.
> this is english only, deal with it


Dude, how the hell can you deconfirm things said by others if you're not testing it? You make no sense at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The French guy might have been mistaken in it's English part, but in the french part he says:
Le jeu se lance sans souci et il est en francais (les textes pas les voix).
Which means something like:
The game launches without trouble and it's in French (The texts, not the voices)

And personally, I'd rather thrust a person that tested it, then a person who's just calling everything bullshit, before testing out if it really is English only.


----------



## Markuf (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I have written my own brick remover tool, I'll try it soon (mp3 iso is still unraring here) and will tell you if it works (it is a 10 lines python script but who knows....)


Waiting for news


----------



## panteracfh (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I have written my own brick remover tool, I'll try it soon (mp3 iso is still unraring here) and will tell you if it works (it is a 10 lines python script but who knows....)



Also awaiting the results .... I have decided to wait before installing this MP3C update on my PAL Wii.


----------



## 1ns4nity (Aug 27, 2007)

Any news on compatability with the JAP Wii?


----------



## Seraph (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adzix @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > why the hell would they add german subtitles??
> ...


He just told me the text is in French. It's not that hard to believe it is. I mean, some DS games have done this too, right?


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like we Japanese Wii owners are the pariahs of the Wi community. *Please* could some nice person out there tell us if it works on a Japanese Wii, and whether we'll have duplicate channels? Thank you kindly...


----------



## lettuce (Aug 27, 2007)

Well i had duplicate channles, from Pokemon BR which was back with the 2.5E. I just moved 3 screens to the right out of the way, and have updated to 3.0E without any issues. But the question would be for people who already have 2 duplictae channles, would this add another 2 dupliacte channles?


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lettuce @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Well i had duplicate channles, from Pokemon BR which was back with the 2.5E. I just moved 3 screens to the right out of the way, and have updated to 3.0E without any issues. *But the question would be for people who already have 2 duplictae channles, would this add another 2 dupliacte channles?*



That's a good one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man....


----------



## [Truth] (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lettuce @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Well i had duplicate channles, from Pokemon BR which was back with the 2.5E. I just moved 3 screens to the right out of the way, and have updated to 3.0E without any issues. But the question would be for people who already have 2 duplictae channles, would this add another 2 dupliacte channles?


were the duplicate channels still there when you updated to 3.0?


----------



## jimmyjam (Aug 27, 2007)

I have the same problem after trying USA Pokemon. and yes the 2 duplicates are still there after updating to firmware 3.0E.


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

Like I said before, anyone tried to format the Wii memory in options, it says it also erases all channels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so maybe dub channels also.


----------



## Bilbotorm (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, this might erase the channels... but also the VC games no? except if they can send it to a SD card...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2007)

it doesn't work, sorry.


----------



## jimmyjam (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes i formatted memory but it does not get rid of Weather and news channels, so     the duplicates also remain.  The only removeable channels are the downloadable ones from the shop.


----------



## Bilbotorm (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmyjam @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Yes i formatted memory but it does not get rid of Weather and news channels, soÂ Â  the duplicates also remain.Â The only removeable channels are the downloadable ones from the shop.



Too bad


----------



## Redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2007)

thats a shame, i thought a system format would remove the 2 duplication channels.

Anyway...

*
PAL Will
2.2E Updated with Pokemon Revolution and recieved 2 duplication weather/news channels
Updated with 3.0E and duplicate channels remained
Updated with Metroid Prime 3 and duplicate channels remain
Metroid Prime 3 plays fine, and appears to be excellent!!!*


----------



## BLacKoSS (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't want to wait a version without the duplication of channels x)


----------



## adgloride (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(BLacKoSS @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I don't want to wait a version without the duplication of channels x)



Hopefully someone will release something to fix this.  Otherwise you'll have to wait for the PAL release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It just goes to show how 1337 the protection is that nintendo are puting on the wii games.  Just add a few duplicate channels to the wii


----------



## gEist (Aug 27, 2007)

The Metroid menu is German here and also german subtitles.... ,)


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> thats a shame, i thought a system format would remove the 2 duplication channels.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...



Well I am not going to wait, I could care less about 2 duplicate channels. LOL


----------



## EddyB (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not gonna wait, who cares about the dub channels, for all I care there could be 20 news channels, I got a Wii for gaming.


----------



## Reckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Can any owner of a pal wii who has updatet from the metrid prime disc report if there are some pal games afterwards that dont work anymore?

I am a little bit scared that all my games wont work anymore after the update.


----------



## Lily (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Jesus: who, cares about your speeds!
> Punctuation: is everything.



Err, learn to use to the colon properly before you try and correct someone else's puctuation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you're enjoying the game.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 27, 2007)

I will wait for the pal release too, or maybe the WiiBrickBlocker update.
I was waiting for this game for so long, but I will wait a little more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I formated while in 2.2E, so I can tell you this :
The format memory option in the Wii erase the downloaded channels, VC games and savegames.
It gives you a new Wii Friend code, so the Channels and VC games saved on SD card will not work anymore, you will have to download them again for free (if you didn't format the shop account data, all your already downloaded data remains for free). Beware, you cannot access shop channel in 2.2 anymore, you will have to update to 3.0.
The firmware stay the last one you used and so the channels it added with it (forecast and news), it's not formated back to 1.0 or anything like shipping state.

Savegames on SD card cannot be copied back to the Wii until you inserted the game once in the Wii main channel (no need to run the game, only insert, wait for the disc channel to show the game and eject), otherwise it will tell you "you didn't play this game, you cannot put this savegame data on your wii".
Also, put back your Miis before running a game that used your Miis data (wiisports, mario striker etc.)

I hope it will help people wishing to format their wii. It will gives you nothing good, only problems with data to copy back.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dont take the risk updating, Pal users should just wait. The release date for metriod is (Europe: October 26, 2007 ) so not long to wait.


----------



## coldas (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a jap console. Hope it works.


----------



## moochme (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(coldas @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I have a jap console. Hope it works.



After you try it out could you let us know if it works and whether it adds 2 new channels on a JAP console?


----------



## sleeping247 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(coldas @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I have a jap console. Hope it works.



Yes please also tell us if it will work.
I have a 3.0J wii and am eager to try this out, but dont want duplicate channels.


----------



## ginjaninja (Aug 27, 2007)

On the duplicate channels,

i've updated with MP3 with PAL 3.0E. got the duplicate channels


Wii system setting is still working fine.
Internat channel working fine.
VC Games working fine.
Other games working Fine.

Problems
Forecast channel - It works fine but the preview function that 3.0E gave us in no longer working. IE You can start up the channel and it works. But from the Wii menu when you select the forecast channel there is no preview.

i never use the news channel but it's working fine.

Also when I try to start the 2 duplicate channels I get an error message.

Hope this helps some people make up their minds.


----------



## viscera (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BLacKoSS @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to wait a version without the duplication of channels x)
> ...


----------



## Redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2007)

i never even got the weather preview, im guessing when i did the pokemon update something fudged up. I never use it anyway...


----------



## Redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2007)

and nintendo will NOT BRICK WIIS on purpose. Sure, they might allow copies not to run. But breaking the whole system on purpose? unlikely.


----------



## Innes (Aug 27, 2007)

my theory is, that nintendo havent found out a funky new way of detecting those with modchips, seriously why would they let us know they know by having duplicate channels, its just a wonky mish mash of code thats clashed with the 3.0e update.


----------



## kristijan08 (Aug 27, 2007)

we need a new version of wii brick blocker to account for the dummy size of the 3.0U update! someone wanna get onto that


----------



## Innes (Aug 27, 2007)

i cant believe the wiibrickblocker guy is on holiday! what luck!


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 27, 2007)

So, isn't it possible to delete the duplicate channels the game will create?


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 27, 2007)

No, it's not possible. Any news for the NTSC-J owners yet? I'm going to start watching Resident Evil 2: Apocalypse in protest at the lack of assistance for us poor people. Please pity me and don't let me get too far into this movie, or I may jump out of the window before ever getting a chance to play Corruption


----------



## Keylogger (Aug 27, 2007)

The game is multi langages. Mine is in French


----------



## xen_au (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Cocytean @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> No, it's not possible. Any news for the NTSC-J owners yet? I'm going to start watching Resident Evil 2: Apocalypse in protest at the lack of assistance for us poor people. Please pity me and don't let me get too far into this movie, or I may jump out of the window before ever getting a chance to play Corruption



I thought I read a few pages back confirm of NTSC-J owners working.
Blackcats also had posts about it working on NTSC-J. Not sure about dupe channels though


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that guy too Xen, but he didn't exactly fill his post with huge detail. Either he's already hooked to the game, or he's someone who's trying to mess with the Japanese Wii owners. Thanks for only letting me get 5 mins into the film though, it's truly awful. *presses play again until someone confirms NTSC-J compatibility*


----------



## Vulpix (Aug 27, 2007)

The controls are fantastic. It's comfortable and easier to mess around with compared to Red Steel.


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 27, 2007)

For the most part the game's awesome.  I got stuck though last night, it might have been just me, but I swear the game had a bug.  After you get your phazon powers, you go to Bryyn (I think) and you gotta go up and to the left to some ship to access info, but if you go to the right, you're screwed.  You don't have what you need to get out of the room.

It could be just that I was tired, and wasn't noticing some thing, but it really sucked to run around a room for 30 minutes trying to get out.  It's not like it killed the game, there was no save point anywhere in the room, so I don't have to start all the way over.  I  just thought they'd make sure stuff like that doesn't happen..


----------



## spokenrope (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> For the most part the game's awesome.Â I got stuck though last night, it might have been just me, but I swear the game had a bug.Â After you get your phazon powers, you go to Bryyn (I think) and you gotta go up and to the left to some ship to access info, but if you go to the right, you're screwed.Â You don't have what you need to get out of the room.



Well come on.  They only had a whole year to just polish the game.  Have some realistic expectations.


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 27, 2007)

No I know, believe me, that was all I was thinking when I was running around this room.  All the quotes of Reggie saying "We wanted to give retro studios time to really make this an awesome single player experience".  As I'm falling into a hole trying to see if I can make that impossible jump because I don't have a grapple to swing from...


----------



## Raging Demon (Aug 27, 2007)

You might want to be aware that the game contacts a nintendo-owned ip everytime you finish a level or beat a level since the game uses the new medal systems that ties your wii with an achievement system that works with your online profile. It happens when you beat the first monster in the hangar.

Beware if you play that release before the street date


----------



## Innes (Aug 27, 2007)

whers this so called acheivement online profile?


----------



## ZeiggiM (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(armand66 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> If your a 2.2U user, it'll begin an update to 3.0U.
> 
> If your a 2.2E user, it'll update and brick your console.
> 
> ...




I've got 2.2u, the moment i put the disk in, it said please update.  Hit ok, updated/reset.  Checked the firmware version....still 2.2u

It does not Update to 3.0U.  Everything is the same.


----------



## jhoff80 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shit, I'd been planning on beating MP2 first before I played this one, but I don't think I can hold off.


----------



## [Truth] (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Raging Demon @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> You might want to be aware that the game contacts a nintendo-owned ip everytime you finish a level or beat a level since the game uses the new medal systems that ties your wii with an achievement system that works with your online profile. It happens when you beat the first monster in the hangar.
> 
> Beware if you play that release before the street date


how can it send data to nintendo if my wiiconnect 24 sis turned off?


----------



## Lloyd14 (Aug 27, 2007)

Any european people who have tried out this game on a PAL Wii with Wiikey??


----------



## sidneyyoung (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Any european people who have tried out this game on a PAL Wii with Wiikey??




no, absoulutely no-one ... sorry


----------



## luka (Aug 27, 2007)

my friend with a pal 2.2E fw have updated with metroid 3 and no brick happend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybe nintendo have do better fw update for not brick console?


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 27, 2007)

OK. let's sum up all we know so far, so that new visitors to the post don't keep on asking questions asked several times before.

The game updates your Wii to allow it to be played, but does NOT contain a firmware update on it - your firmware version will remain the same. If you Brickblock the file, the game WILL NOT PLAY - the update is necessary for it to be run. The game has been confirmed to work on Pal Wiis several times, including those with Wiikeys, but at the cost of duplicating the weather and news channel. These duplicated channels cannot be removed, and cannot be accessed. However, you can move the channels to a different location on your Wii channels should the aesthetics of duplication displease you. No-one knows for sure yet whether or not this is an attempt by Nintendo to 'flag' modded Wiis - more likely is some differing region pieces of code are arguing with one another. All other channels, Internet connection and the like work as normal.

NTSC-J owners still haven't had a confirmed report of Corruption working, but I'm determined to find at least ONE person tonight. I'd do it myself but the game is still on download, and a full day away from finishing.

Oh, and the Brick Blocker designer is on holiday, so there's no chance of him doing a work around this update any time soon.

I think that's about it....


----------



## bluebright (Aug 27, 2007)

Thankyou Cocytean.


----------



## sleeping247 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks cocyteam for a very detailed summary.
I'm one of the many NTSC J owners on here too desperate for confirmation, and I would do it myself too, but my game is about 15 hours away


----------



## bradws (Aug 27, 2007)

This is killing me - its sitting here taunting me but I don't want to brick my PAL system...


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Brad,

It won't brick your system, just add the duplicate channels. I myself could care less about duplicate channels on a system, but you may differ in your opinion. 

To everyone else, how about some feedback on the game itself whilst I'm waiting for the first brave NTSC-J owner to come to light? IGN's review was good, but I'd prefer some 'real' people to give their views. No spoilers, please...

Plus it'll help me stop watching this terrible film


----------



## ddrrmm (Aug 27, 2007)

would this be very different for NTSC-J owners then it is for PAL owners?
Id say, the "channel adding" would also occur..?


----------



## Innes (Aug 27, 2007)

i got a disc read error after the first level, i thought my wii was borked but turns out there was a spot on the disc


----------



## Lloyd14 (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn, I hope this works and I hope I have the game tomorrow, a friend of mine is searching for it right now.


----------



## Jokiz (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont care about multiple channels, the thing I think about however is that this might not do any harm now..but what if it bricks the wii during the next update or something! :S


----------



## bradws (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Cocytean. I put it in the game runs well (played 10 mins) but I wanted to check out the menu, settings, version #, etc and post back...

In essence:
* Still reads 3.0E in menu.
* Channels have duplicated and are not-functional (originals still are as per normal).
* Wii Shop retains functionality (ie. differences between US and AU are still same).
* Wario, Zelda TP (legit), WiiSports (legit), WiiPlay (legit), Big Brain Academy, SSX all played fine - tested for 5 minutes in each.

My feeling is that for USA consoles with 3.0U the game simply checks that the firmware is up to date and flags the game OK to run rather than checking each time the disk is inserted. For PAL users the same thing happens BUT it appears having the equiv firmware installed avoids bricking but still runs and cross checks channels (Mii, Weather, News; the works) and adds in what it believes was missing. I don't have code or anything substantial to back this up but my gut feeling is that I now simply have two useless channels and still the core 3.0E firmware untouched. Nintendo has never conspired to screw modders and I don't believe if they did that they would go about it this way...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn, I need to wait for the PAL release to play it on my unmodded Wii... And then I have to buy it (that's gonna be hard with my parents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




").


----------



## coolbgdog (Aug 27, 2007)

Im so mad right now this doesn't even work.  If I put it in my wii after like 10 secs I get a black screen saying an error has occured. The funny thing is it only happens with this disc.  I played another game and it didn't do that.  I dont' understand how a disc is causing the wii to error.  I have a ntsc wii chipped with wiinja.


----------



## jhoff80 (Aug 27, 2007)

I already had the 3.0U firmware update on my US Wii, and it still prompted me to update upon loading the disc.


----------



## ev0lusi (Aug 27, 2007)

coolbgdog: in my experience, that is usually a burn malfunction or bad DVD media. I had the same problem when i Use a different media.

for others, could the duplicated channel be erased if we format the wii memory? i plan to do this after backing up my miis to wii mote and save files to SD card. has anyone heard anything about format?

thx!


----------



## EddyB (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Any european people who have tried out this game on a PAL Wii with Wiikey??



Are you serial?


----------



## [Truth] (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ev0lusi @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> coolbgdog: in my experience, that is usually a burn malfunction or bad DVD media. I had the same problem when i Use a different media.
> 
> for others, could the duplicated channel be erased if we format the wii memory? i plan to do this after backing up my miis to wii mote and save files to SD card. has anyone heard anything about format?
> 
> thx!


the weather and news channel remain the same after the format.
only the opinion and the internet channel are deleted (and of course all miis, savegames, vc-games, adressbook etc).


----------



## coolbgdog (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ev0lusi @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> coolbgdog: in my experience, that is usually a burn malfunction or bad DVD media. I had the same problem when i Use a different media.
> 
> for others, could the duplicated channel be erased if we format the wii memory? i plan to do this after backing up my miis to wii mote and save files to SD card. has anyone heard anything about format?
> 
> thx!


I just burned it again on the same disc another time and it works now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I looked at the one I burned before and the disc had some bad deep scratches.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2007)

My final word : this game is worth two unremovable channels .


----------



## flai (Aug 27, 2007)

Its not working with Brickblocker on my CycloWiz. I tried it on 50hz and 60hz, I also tried it without Brickblocker and it wouldn't work. I have the latest Cyclowiz firmware and its a PAL Wii, can anyone help?


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 27, 2007)

Yay it's out, I wasn't really a huge fan of the previous Metroid games... waaaay too much backtracking, so if that's been sorted out it should be good.

Anyone have a nice disc cover for this game?


----------



## Killakae (Aug 27, 2007)

I think: waiting a few days/weeks for someone to fix the problem is better than 2 undeletable channels... I know in a few months everyone with duplicate channels are gonna wish they waited


----------



## LordWill072284 (Aug 27, 2007)

great game guys...just works on wiinja deluxe, nntsc wii, 3.0U but we all knew that it'll work, just throwin it out there for everyone...played bout 2:15 hrs so far...and at the 3rd boss...wow lil hard..died twice, great action thou...all around great game

enjoy


----------



## Bilbotorm (Aug 27, 2007)

For PAL users;

I was wondering, the game play in 50/60hz/480p great ? No distortion or black box at the bottom of the screen?

Thanks,
Bil


----------



## ginjaninja (Aug 27, 2007)

Pal user here, playing in 480p no distortion


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 27, 2007)

However your Wii must already be updated to 3.0E (Otherwise you will brick your Wii).


What exactly does this mean? i don't have a system at the moment.


----------



## xbandaidx (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> However your Wii must already be updated to 3.0E (Otherwise you will brick your Wii).
> 
> 
> What exactly does this mean? i don't have a system at the moment.




Think of it this way, if you have 2.2E version on your wii and put in this disc which has 3.0U, its going to update your european wii to an NTSC USA wii firmware, which renders it crap.  So you must update to 3.0E first and then when you put in the disc, it won't update it even know it says it does, but it wont overwrite your 3.0E. It'll just go into the game.

Now if you live in the States and have a NTSC wii (US wii), you have nothing to worry about. that info is for european PAL wiis.


----------



## SnickS (Aug 27, 2007)

If you use Wiibrickblocker you wont get any duplicated channel, right?


----------



## xbandaidx (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SnickS @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> If you use Wiibrickblocker you wont get any duplicated channel, right?



Wiibrickblocker will render the disc unusable, you HAVE to leave the game untouched for it to work on a PAL wii.  Far as it's known, there is no way to get rid of the two extra channels, they are there for good.  You could move them over a screen to look better.  However you gotta decide if having those two extra channels are worth having MP3:C early over there.


----------



## Malboro (Aug 27, 2007)

Aarrgh! I'm at girlfrend and here is only 256kbit internet connection, so I can only download +20kb/s >_


----------



## broz (Aug 27, 2007)

the extra channels can be deleted by doing a format, right?


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(broz @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> the extra channels can be deleted by doing a format, right?



no.


----------



## bradws (Aug 27, 2007)

Its worth two channels. I have no VC games so I simply moved them across to the forth screen. I've just finished Bioshock on the 360 and while this (obviously) doesn't look as good or have the same thick atmosphere its still sensational. The control and the smoothness have to be felt/seen!


----------



## mku_i (Aug 27, 2007)

Is there any PAL games that forces you to update to 3.0E? There's something I want to try out. Tiger Woods have an update?


----------



## geolyte (Aug 27, 2007)

tiger woods has no update


----------



## wabo (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> i'm sure he's not correct. either he meant that it runs on his french wii or he just talks bs.
> us releases aren't meant to be played outside of the states originally, so why would this be multi-language?
> makes no point and as far as i know, there is NO single US-wii game that has multi language
> 
> ...


My copy of MP1 i bought at lauch was english only but i recently found out that when they publish a reissue of a game, they sometimes change it. Exemple: i bought Zelda twilight on the wii at launch and it was english only but  a friend of mine who bought the game a couple months ago has french in his zelda.

And there is a new law in quebec that came upon recently, if a game is available in french anywhere in the world, it must be sold in french in Quebec.


----------



## Tripp (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Yay it's out, I wasn't really a huge fan of the previous Metroid games... waaaay too much backtracking, so if that's been sorted out it should be good.
> 
> Anyone have a nice disc cover for this game?



console-covers has what you are looking for...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this game...


----------



## yus786 (Aug 27, 2007)

yeh i gotta say the game is awesome!

played with it for about 3 hours and just finished the second boss without dying.

the controls are nice and easy and i got used to them after 15 minz.

the only problem i have is seeing the cursor sometimes when shooting lol but that just might be me.

awesome game, the best game for the wii so far for me since im really into it and i havent played the first two mp's.

yus786


----------



## laurenz (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(wabo @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adzix @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm sure he's not correct. either he meant that it runs on his french wii or he just talks bs.
> ...


Isn't ubisoft a french company? That's probably the reason why al their games include french, because they don't have to pay a pence to translate it in french. I think they make games in french, and later on let it translate it by someone into english.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 27, 2007)

first try: Verbatim -R burned @ 16x didn't work..
second try: Verbatim -R burned @ 8x didn't work.. this time I didn't write anything on the dvd...
third try: Verbatim -R burned @ 4x didn't work... however, I started DC++ after I started the burning process = not very smart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 buffer underrun for a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now 4x with other discs... maybe nero phuxx up metroid or something.


----------



## SnickS (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SnickS @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If you use Wiibrickblocker you wont get any duplicated channel, right?
> ...



Damn. Maybe they changed the place of the update of size or something, so it's probably possible to find a way to remove it. Let's hope anyone finds it soon, or I'll have two extra channels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: Stupid typo


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SnickS @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SnickS @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> ...



for two months exclusivity those extra channels are definatly worth it! however, maybe some trouble might occour when making future updates on the wii.


----------



## Clushje (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SnickS @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Damn. Maybe they changed the place of the update of size or something, so it's probably possible to find a way to remove it. Let's hope anyone finds it soon, or I'll have too extra channels


According to RegionFrii the update partition stays at the same offset, and comparing the extracted data's byte size to other releases (both patched and unpatched) it appears the same. What I noticed was the "type" was different. I wish there was some way I could look into the contents of the MP3 iso and the one WiiBrickBlocker uses to patch, but can't figure out for the life of me how to do it (conventional methods don't seem to work).


----------



## din75 (Aug 27, 2007)

A comment from another USEnet Site...

1. Ofcourse download the game.
2. Extract the ISO-files with WinRAR.
3. Make TWO NEW FOLDERS.
4. Copy the original ISO and paste one into EACH of the new folders you have created.
5. Run ONE of the copyed ISOs (leave the original alone...!) with Brick Blocker.
6. Run the OTHER copyed ISO in Region Frii (convert FROM USA to PAL!) (dont know if runing it through Region Frii is necessary, but I did it...)
7. Now burn TWO discs. ONE with the ISO that was "BrickBlocked" and the second disc with the one that was "Region Friid" (keep order of which disc is Brick Blocked and which is Friid...!).
8. Now you have two copies of Metroid Prime 3, right?
9. Try to insert the BRICK BLOCKED game. Black screen. No problem.
10. Insert the Region Friid game. It will now say "Initiating Wii System Update" and you can press "OK". Press OK, then on the next message press "I accept".
11. NOW! Let the update run for SOME SECONDS. Let perhaps 10-15% of the bar get blue, then UNPLUG your wii console!!!!!!
12. Insert the power again, turn on your Wii. You do NOT have double channels now.
13. Insert the game that you Brick Blocked (the one that used to give you a black screen...). Let it load, and BOOM; it works. Now you have a working Metroid Prime game and a non-doubled Wii

Some one else has confirmed it worked... I think its a bit risky to be fair, am gonna wait for a few more people to confirm it though...?


----------



## GeekShadow (Aug 27, 2007)

nehs :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Found this hope it helps
> 
> 
> Allright. There is a way around this "double your News and Weather Channel" stuff. Ive done this on TWO Wiis, both with the latest 3.0 firmware (including the little one that came some days after the big 3.0 that fixed som internet channel issues) and both are modded with CycloWiiz. This is step by step how I did it on TWO Wiis (PAL ofc, BOTH got no duplicate channels!!!):
> ...



Admins please post that on main page for PAL noobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: almost 20 pages !! make me think of Super Paper Mario or Wii 3.0 topics


----------



## maxpouliot (Aug 27, 2007)

I just tried the game. It updated then restarted my wii. Then i can enter the game, but, when i do, it says : game disk unreadable... I burned it on a different type of dvd. I'm trying now to reburn on a dvd that i use all the time. Hope that works...

am i the only one with this problem? I have a USA Wii


----------



## Clushje (Aug 27, 2007)

Going to try this method now, will let you know how it goes...


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Clushje @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Going to try this method now, will let you know how it goes...



ok, waiting for response from you

i find you as the person below me both brave, bold and at the same time wacko


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Clushje @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Going to try this method now, will let you know how it goes...




god u are brave, unplugging while updating!! I really hope this works!! And good luck, that u don't brick the wii!


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 27, 2007)

and please tell us when exactly you unplugged your Wii


----------



## SnickS (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, I hope it works. If i saw this 2 min. later then I would've had the extra channels. Keep us up2date clushje. (don't know if it's brave or just stupid, but someone has to be the first one, I guess.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 27, 2007)

is it just me who's waiting here all excited? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm starting to think he screwed up his console...


----------



## SnickS (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm also waiting. But let's give him some time, burning 2 DVD's at low speed can take some time, and it's almost midnight in the UK, I think. Let's just hope that he won't wait till tomorrow before posting his results


----------



## Clushje (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Clushje @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Going to try this method now, will let you know how it goes...


*CONFIRMED WORKING.*

I followed the instructions precisely (you have plenty of time when to gauge that its at roughly 10%) and I'm sitting here looking at the title screen now. Kudos to the person who originally found the workaround.


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Clushje @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Clushje @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to try this method now, will let you know how it goes...
> ...



Awesome, gonna also try it in a couple of mins, when my burns are finished.


----------



## Social0 (Aug 27, 2007)

So tempted to try this now although I'm still not sure what a future Euro Wii update will do to this interrupted Wii update


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wish I had a Wii, but my itchy thumbs say not yet, artful dodger, not yet.


----------



## SnickS (Aug 27, 2007)

*Is happy* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks clushje and din57 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Won't try it till tomorrow though, I'm off to bed


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 27, 2007)

CONFIRMED WORKING.


I JUST DID EXACTLY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE!!! GOGOGO !!!

as the påerson before:
*Is happy* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks clushje and din57 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm playing!!


----------



## clivefrog (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Social0 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> So tempted to try this now although I'm still not sure what a future Euro Wii update will do to this interrupted Wii update




I doubt that it will effect it, I had to unplug mine twice when doing the very first update on my launch Wii


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 27, 2007)

Ah, well i already have those 2 extra channels from another us game i tried long ago, so i really don't care about it, i moved them to the last page so i don't see them.


----------



## studio23 (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks guys/tackar, im gonna do this tomorow after school, you saved my day


----------



## luigimania (Aug 27, 2007)

I can also confirm it is working on PAL with no double channels, I guess it updates just enough in the console firmware ( a couple of required files) so the code in the game thinks it is running 3.0U when it is running 3.0E.

Using openwii, so I patched both the non-brickblocked and the brickblocked iso to PAL using regionfrii.


----------



## alcab (Aug 27, 2007)

Wonder what would happen if you press the power off button during four seconds instead of unplugging the Wii -which is a too risky thing to do in my humble opinion- when running the update.


----------



## pottageb (Aug 27, 2007)

I will probably be trying this new method.

I doubt there will be a problem, what if people update and there is a genuine power cut? or someone knocks the cable out of the console? I'm sure nintendo thought and worked with these conditions, so nothing to worry about.

pottageb


----------



## Clushje (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(alcab @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Wonder what would happen if you press the power off button during four seconds instead of unplugging the Wii -which is a too risky thing to do in my humble opinion- when running the update.


Yeah, I was thinking that. The reason I decided to follow through with the unplug was due to timing... Had no idea how quick the bar was going to go up, so I didn't really want to try and anticipate when to start holding down the power.

But it works like a charm, no double channels and works after a complete power cycle... Nothing seems broken at all. Long term wise, no idea how it'll affect a firmware update (if at all).. but isn't that part of the fun/risk being at the frontier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I am a crazy bastard.

Good luck


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 27, 2007)

It works indeed, no dub chans, shopping chan is still working.


----------



## alcab (Aug 27, 2007)

How long does it take until the update reaches the 10% completion?


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 27, 2007)

well. I just played this for a while and i have to say it, what a fking ugly game. With this being one of the most hyped about wii games you'd think they'd made the graphics good enough but it's so horrible it hurts my eyes. Another reason to lose faith in the quickly failing wii! Sorry if this post hurts any fan boys there but this is one overrated game!


----------



## G7G7G7 (Aug 27, 2007)

After the 10% "update" procedure. All seems to work fine on PAL Wii / Wiikey (USA game)? Also after saving, playing, restarting etc.?

I understand Metroid Prime 3 has online features? Any problems with those? (I have read that after cartain point some point system gets updated?) Online no problems? Or just keep Wii offline at all times?

Strenge the game has to instal a update and the update does not seem to exists at all (no number). And the thing that seem to be checked and tried to update is the news and weather channel. Also strange the update installs those channels... all Wii's are equiped with those channels arent they? Why instal those? Does the whole channel get updated, not a part perhaps? And why update the channel without a update number and online update avaiable?


----------



## Syl (Aug 28, 2007)

I also confirm it works, no duplicate channel.
the game is also in french.
maybe I'll cry in a few months because Nintendo will release an update which will brick my Wii, but now it's cool


----------



## shark1987 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok, so i don't really want to read through twenty pages and i've read about the problems but they seem to be for PAL consoles. Are there any side effects to NTSC users?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 28, 2007)

Worked for me, no dupe channels


----------



## c0detracer (Aug 28, 2007)

Seems that the update 10-15% then break have started to be reported to work from different people all over.

This points more and more to that a updated verison of WiiBrickBlocker will never work. What may work is the following.

When Nintendo decides to release the next version i.e. 3.01U/E/J or later so the system update on MP3:C will be obsolete and it wont update BUT it will still write check file saving that a update check has been made.

Point: MP3:C checks every time you load the game if an update has been performed. If not it expect to run the update and leave some kind of trace on the Wii for the next time you load the game so it don't need to check again.

When the game update is broken, using the update 10% break method, the check file is written to the wii at the first part of the update (bad programming in my mind) and because the check files is needed and when using a WiiBrickBlocked copy of MP3:C it will ignore the update because the trace of a previous update can be found.

Don't know if I'm making any since and ofc this is just pure speculation.


----------



## xen_au (Aug 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried just putting in a regular non-modified Prime after the turn off power trick?
Do you need to use brickblocker at all?


----------



## sleeping247 (Aug 28, 2007)

FOR NTSC-J USERS:

I have a NTSC-J 3.0J Nintendo Wii updated online with the latest version.
I tried the two disk method earlier, and it WORKS FOR NTSC-J OWNERS
There is just ONE thing you must change.

1. Download the game
2. Extract the downloaded files with WinRar into an ISO
3. Make TWO NEW FOLDERS.
4. Copy the original ISO and paste one ISO into EACH of the new folders you have created.
5. Run ONE of the copyed ISOs (leave the original alone...!) with Brick Blocker.
6. Run the OTHER copyed ISO in Region Frii *(convert FROM USA to JAP)*
7. Now burn TWO discs. ONE with the ISO that was "BrickBlocked" and the second disc with the one that was "Region Friid"
8. Now you have two copies of Metroid Prime 3, right?
9. Try to insert the BRICK BLOCKED game. Black screen. No problem.
10. Insert the Region Friid game. It will now say "Initiating Wii System Update" and you can press "OK". Press OK, then on the next message press "I accept".
11. NOW! Let the update run for SOME SECONDS. Let perhaps 10-15% of the bar get blue, then UNPLUG your wii console!!!!!!
12. Insert the power again, turn on your Wii. You do NOT have double channels now.
13. Insert the game that you Brick Blocked (the one that used to give you a black screen...). Let it load, and BOOM; it works. Now you have a working Metroid Prime game and a non-doubled Wii

I let mine update for Twelve (12) seconds before pulling out the power.

To Download RegionFrii, go to http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=45346
To Download WiiBrickBloder, go to http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=WiiBrickBlocker

----------------------

An update from Cocytean's summary earlier
All users:
The game updates your Wii to allow it to be played, but does NOT contain a firmware update on it - your firmware version will remain the same. 
If you Brickblock the file, the game WILL NOT PLAY - the update is necessary for it to be run. 
The game has been confirmed to work on Pal Wiis several times, including those with Wiikeys, but at the cost of duplicating the weather and news channel. 

To Work around the duplicate channels, 
PAL Users follow the above instructions, BUT
6. Run the OTHER copyed ISO in Region Frii *(convert FROM USA to PAL)*

NTSC-J Users follow the above instructions, BUT
6. Run the OTHER copyed ISO in Region Frii *(convert FROM USA to JAP)*

Additional Information:
the Brick Blocker designer is on holiday, so there's no chance of him doing a work around this update any time soon.

What do the duplicate channels do?
They are non-functional. Your original channels will work as normal though.
These duplicated channels cannot be removed, and cannot be accessed. However, you can move the channels to a different location on your Wii channels should the aesthetics of duplication displease you. 
No-one knows for sure yet whether or not this is an attempt by Nintendo to 'flag' modded Wiis - more likely is some differing region pieces of code are arguing with one another. All other channels, Internet connection and the like work as normal.

What does interupting the update do?
We arent sure yet, and no-one knows for sure until, and if Nintendo take action. In the past, many users have turned off their power when updating (whether intentional or unintentional) and they have been able to update at a later stage without any problems.

------------------

I must say though, it was disappointing at the lack of assistance NTSC-J users got earlier. Constant requests by multiple NTSC-J Owners kept getting ignored. Heres one for the team.
It also annoys me at how many users keep asking the same questions over and over. Fair enough, you dont want to read through 20 pages, but at least read through three to five pages and you will have at least SOME idea.

------------------
Credit to Cocytean for the intial summary, and to those who found out the update10-15%/turnoff method. (NEHS and Setem I believe)


----------



## funkinlesson (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Another reason to lose faith in the quickly failing wii!


The best selling current console in the world is failing? lol.

It looks great to me. If you're buying a Wii expecting PS3/360 level graphics then you might be disappointed, but that's your own fault.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(xen_au @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Has anyone tried just putting in a regular non-modified Prime after the turn off power trick?
> Do you need to use brickblocker at all?



Without brickblocker, the game will try to update your console every time you try to run it, even after the workaround.


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 28, 2007)

Sleeping247, you da man.  Thanks muchly for all your hard work!


----------



## bluebright (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, its offical. We all rock so very hard. I love how we solve most of these problems. Have fun playing Metroid! I know I will...


----------



## xen_au (Aug 28, 2007)

I tried the above posted methods with no success, disc read errors. I have modchip region free disabled. So...

*Updated Method for those without region free enabled on modchip*

1. Download the game
2. Extract the downloaded files with WinRar into an ISO
3. Make TWO NEW FOLDERS.
4. Copy the original ISO and paste one ISO into EACH of the new folders you have created.
5. Run ONE of the copyed ISOs (leave the original alone...!) with Brick Blocker *If you DO NOT have region free enabled on your modchip, use Region Frii on the Brick Blocked ISO.*
6. Run the OTHER copyed ISO in Region Frii (convert FROM USA to PAL/JAP)
7. Now burn TWO discs. ONE with the ISO that was "BrickBlocked" and the second disc with the one that was "Region Friid"
8. Now you have two copies of Metroid Prime 3, right?
9. Try to insert the BRICK BLOCKED game. Black screen. No problem.
10. Insert the Region Friid game. It will now say "Initiating Wii System Update" and you can press "OK". Press OK, then on the next message press "I accept".
11. NOW! Let the update run for SOME SECONDS. Let perhaps 10-15% of the bar get blue, then UNPLUG your wii console!!!!!!
12. Insert the power again, turn on your Wii. You do NOT have double channels now.
13. Insert the game that you Brick Blocked (the one that used to give you a black screen...). Let it load, and BOOM; it works. Now you have a working Metroid Prime game and a non-doubled Wii.

Worked no problem.


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to ask, and yes I did a google, but does anyone have a link where I may download the Region Frii software? Thanks


----------



## Devante (Aug 28, 2007)

So the duplicate channel problem is only on PAL systems and not NTSC?


----------



## sleeping247 (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Cocytean @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Sorry to ask, and yes I did a google, but does anyone have a link where I may download the Region Frii software? Thanks
> 
> Here ya go:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=45346
> ...


From my understanding, it exists for PAL and NTSC-J Users. 
NTSC-U users are not affected as the game is NTSC-U.
If you have PAL or NTSC-J, refer to my earlier post for a work around.


----------



## Cocytean (Aug 28, 2007)

Nevermind, removed the space in the search engine and found a whole host of links


----------



## xen_au (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, only on PAL.


Also, I used the above BrickBlock method. and I get graphical errors on 50mhz mode (PAL).

The shown screen is moved down about 10-20percent. So there is a big black line at the top of the screen. And aiming is off by the same amount.

*Putting the Wii in 60mhz Mode fixes this graphical issue with PAL wiis.*

Note this is on a 4:3 screen. Standard Def


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 28, 2007)

I take it there's no easy way to boot "backups" without a chip on a 3.0U Wii, is there?


----------



## Puar (Aug 28, 2007)

I just ran Metroid Prime on my friend's 2.2U Wii and, after the update, it was still on 2.2U, meaning that either there is no firmware update included or that it only contains the 2.2U update if there is one at all.  At any rate, this made me think  about the 2.2U update that semi-bricked my JP Wii and gave me duplicate channels as well, so I ask...  those of you with a European Wii suffering from the duplicate channel effect, have you checked your Wii Settings page to see whether or not it's still inoperable or do you too now have a semi-bricked Wii on your hands?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(FireEmblemGuy @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> I take it there's no easy way to boot "backups" without a chip on a 3.0U Wii, is there?


----------



## ddrrmm (Aug 28, 2007)

the people who found out about this method are great.
And why would u NOT be able to  update (fw) next time, i did this same thing with pokemon usa, no problems at all. and theres thousands of people who unplugged power during updating in earlier cases already.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 28, 2007)

*So here's what I did [I have firmware 3.0E on my Wii and latest WiiKey stuff]*
*1.* Updated the iso with *RegionFrii*.
*2.* Burned the dvd iso @ 18x speed on a Verbatim -R disc via Nero 7.
*3.* Wrote Metroid Prime 3: Corruption *[RegionFrii]* on the disc once it was finished burning
*4.* Updated the already updated *RegionFrii* iso with *BrickBlocker*.
*5.* Burned once again the iso @ 18x speed on an other Verbatim -R disc via Nero 7.
*6.* Wrote Metroid Prime 3: Corruption *[BrickBlocker]* on the disc once it was finished burning.
*7.* Inserted the RegionFrii one into the Wii. Ran from Disc Channel. It wanted to do a update, press OK and then I Accept. Then it will load REALLY slow. When it has loaded for *10-15%* I removed the powercable to the Wii.
*8.* I then reinserted the powercable and started the Wii. Then I took out the *RegionFrii* disc, and inserted the *BrickBlocker* disc.
*9.* Viola, the game works like a clock and there are *NO EXTRA TWO CHANNELS*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the game itself.. Pretty mediocre beginning. But holy shit at the end of the beginning. Pretty much the most badass boss battle ever with a certain famous Metroid monster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't play much more as I had to get up for work today


----------



## djxxx (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wondering, if you do pull your power plug out while the firmware is in progress will you be able to do future firmware updates that Nintendo release
as you`ll more than likely need them


----------



## xboxreloaded (Aug 28, 2007)

ist very Nice German text


----------



## Gangster (Aug 28, 2007)

YYYEAAAH!!!! Endlich die Nachricht auf die ich gewartet habe!!!


----------



## aligborat69 (Aug 28, 2007)

I did the trick with allowing it to update 10% and then instead of removing the power cable, i just held down the power button for 4 seconds until it turned off. Switched it back on and played the brickblocked version for about an hour and saved at the savepoint just where my ship was waiting for me. So far, beautiful game. Love the aiming and movement is spot on.


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm gonna play it with english text, but my little brother will be happy to have german text


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 28, 2007)

hmmm.. not really into metroid, but it got pretty good reviews.. so there is no way to play it on PAL unless you want heaps of channels?


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> hmmm.. not really into metroid, but it got pretty good reviews.. so there is no way to play it on PAL unless you want heaps of channels?


it only duplicates the Weather and News Channel...and there *is* a way to play the game without having them duplicated, just scroll up


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Aug 28, 2007)

maybe i'm just stupid, but maybe it is possible to start the game if you already have a savegame of it on it!

Anyone that can send me a save to test it? Pal and NTSC!

Edit: Hey Vater Unser, hab grad 10 minuten auf deine signatur gestarrt, ist macht das ding zufällig neue hintergründe?


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcClaud @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> maybe i'm just stupid, but maybe it is possible to start the game if you already have a savegame of it on it!


I doubt that'll work, because the game most likely won't check if there already is a savegame, but if the update is already installed...


btw, I just unplugged my Wii while updating (the progress bar was at about 20%, so that seems to work fine, too) and every channel is still working fine...now I just have to try the BrickBlocked patched Metroid Prime 3, which I'm still burning (lame ass 4x recorder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Cyan (Aug 28, 2007)

You cannot copy a savegame of a game you never played.
(but maybe just inserting the game without the update is enough to copy the save, I don't know)



And about future fw update, I think it's like paper mario, it needed to update something in the Wii but not the firmware (on 2.2 console the game did the update anyway without changing fw version).
It's like marking the console without updating, and updating to 3.0 might have work for those who did the Mario update. (I didn't update yet).


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> And about future fw update, I think it's lik paper mario, it needed to update something in the Wii but not the firmware (on 2.2 console the game did the update anyway without changing fw version).
> It's like marking the console without updating, and updating to 3.0 might have work for those who did the Mario update. (I didn't update yet).


I did the Paper Mario update and could still update to 3.0E...but Metroid Prime 3 seems to install something different, because the game won't start if it was patched with the BrickBlocker and the update wasn't installed...


----------



## smeg (Aug 28, 2007)

I tryed! It works like it says. No double channels or nothing! TNX guys!


----------



## UchihaE (Aug 28, 2007)

hey i found something weird in the game.
when your in the ship and you look up .( the place where you put in the password) if i put in (from the left) 2nd symbol,7nd symbol,5th symbol,1st symbol i get a japanese message from nintendo


----------



## JackAz! (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's the deal.
I signed up to ask you guys a question.

I own a PAL Wii.
WiiKey Clone.
3.0E, updating to the latest one now (Whatever it is)

My boss *legally obtained* MP3 and burnt the ISO to DVD.
I was about to run it when I discovered the new method to get rid of Duplicate channels.

I don't have the ISO, only a DVD with the game burnt onto it.

Could I rip an ISO with my GDR-8136 and then use the above method?
In theory it would work, but I thught I'd rather get it confirmed.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Just wondering, if you do pull your power plug out while the firmware is in progress will you be able to do future firmware updates that Nintendo release
> as you`ll more than likely need them



Yes I'm pretty confident you'll be able to.


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 28, 2007)

I can now also confirm that the trick is working...tried it on 2 Wiis


----------



## dirtycarrot (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(JackAz! @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Here's the deal.
> I signed up to ask you guys a question.
> 
> I own a PAL Wii.
> ...


You won't need to rip it using a GDR if it's already a backed-up copy. You only need to do that for the legit copies. Just use IMGBurn and it should all be sweet.


----------



## JackAz! (Aug 28, 2007)

IMGBurn?
Alright, sweet.
Thanks.


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Aug 28, 2007)

you should ask your boss, if he ripped with an appropriate LG Drive, if not, then ur Iso is worthless!!


----------



## JackAz! (Aug 28, 2007)

How could he *possibly* rip it from an original?

It's the right file size, don't worry about it.


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(JackAz! @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> How could he *possibly* rip it from an original?
> 
> It's the right file size, don't worry about it.



I meant "dump", but seems u know what you are doing, so never mind.

I still play around with the ISO to see whats different, just to make sure, before i do the "10% Trick"


----------



## JackAz! (Aug 28, 2007)

It's been tested on all 3 regions and it works.
What chip do you have?


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(JackAz! @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> It's been tested on all 3 regions and it works.
> What chip do you have?




Yeah i know, just curious! It seemed that they moved a bit of code, it's not an update but a minor thing, like the update for the internet channel! Maybe they changed abit of the Wiiconnect data handling for the game, so, just to be sure, you should turn of Wiiconnect24 as Pal user!

This could be the reason why they affect the News and Weather Channel, as they get data from the wiiconnect. But what about the Opinion Channel?!? 

Well, who knows, tomorrow i have time to shoot the s*** out of some space pirates, back to studying for today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wiinja Deluxe


----------



## JackAz! (Aug 28, 2007)

Remember Nintendo said they would release the updates on a game to enable use of SD and Channels to those without Internet?

Maybe this is the first game to have it.


----------



## rusuck (Aug 28, 2007)

has somebody else recieved a japanese message from nintendo?


----------



## JackAz! (Aug 28, 2007)

Wait, for clarification: Do I swap discs after I get the black screen, or reboot and put in the RegionFrii?

A little confused here.


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Aug 28, 2007)

You make the update, with the regionfri disc, abort it, then use the brickblocker patched disc to play!!

I think rebooting, is good!


----------



## FoxMcClaud (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(rusuck @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> has somebody else recieved a japanese message from nintendo?



can someone with japanese knowlegde get this?


----------



## djxxx (Aug 28, 2007)

I just tried the trick to get MP3C to work and on the BrickBlocked Copy it says its unreadable.....So I Unrared it again and BrickBlocked it then burned and still the same.....RegionFrii Version will boot and ask for update...

I can say that this does not work...

I have a Pal Wii version 3.0 and an original Wiikey

I have never had any trouble at all with any other games writing at 8x speed


----------



## JackAz! (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcClaud @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> You make the update, with the regionfri disc, abort it, then use the brickblocker patched disc to play!!
> 
> I think rebooting, is good!


Got it.
Thnx d00d.


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 28, 2007)

do we have to do the trick each time we want to play mp3 : C ?


----------



## Clushje (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> do we have to do the trick each time we want to play mp3 : C ?



Nope.


----------



## JackAz! (Aug 28, 2007)

@djxxx

You're meant to boot the RegionFrii disc, start the update, after 12 (mississippi) seconds pull the power out. Reboot, boot the BrickBlocker disc.


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 28, 2007)

yes I mean this trick.


----------



## djxxx (Aug 28, 2007)

JackAz :- Thats what I did.....I made a regionfrii copy and Brickblock copy then booted up Regionfrii and asked for update ...I left it for 10-15 secs then powered off....Switched back on and inserted the Brickblocked version.....IT came up with an unreadable disc error.....I`m trying it now without it being brickblocked to see if it will read disc


----------



## Darunia (Aug 28, 2007)

Interesting, when I first put the disc in to update, it started then said "update failed" and brought me back to the menu. I tried again and it worked though, so no harm done


----------



## JackAz! (Aug 28, 2007)

That's really odd, assuming everyone has PROMiNENTs release.


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 28, 2007)

what did you do to have the "update failed" ? tell us your method please.


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 28, 2007)

what did you do to have the "update failed" ? tell us your method please.


----------



## alucard_xs (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry for the double post.


----------



## gloop (Aug 28, 2007)

Works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks to all the people who risked bricking their console for this.


----------



## djxxx (Aug 28, 2007)

I`m re-downloading it again from Boneless this time just incase there is a bugged Prominent release going around.....I got the first back-up from a.b.g.wii....

Thanks to Virgin I have the 20meg Broadband line now as it should take 25mins to grab.....


----------



## Clushje (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you sure its not just your WiiKey not doing auto region patching?


----------



## xen_au (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> I`m re-downloading it again from Boneless this time just incase there is a bugged Prominent release going around.....I got the first back-up from a.b.g.wii....
> 
> Thanks to Virgin I have the 20meg Broadband line now as it should take 25mins to grab.....




Should have read my post on the method (Couple pages back) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You do not have region free enabled on your modchip. You'll need to use brickblocker, then region frii on the 'play' disc.

No need to redownload. Anyone else who ins have disc unreadable errors, remember to use region frii on the ISO after brick blocker on the same ISO.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 28, 2007)

I just tried this method myself and it worked great. No ill effects from what I can see so far

The game is pretty good so far. The controls are quite nice, but the game feels like its a few years too late.


----------



## smeg (Aug 28, 2007)

Well i do not know if this is directly connected to this method "unplug your PAL Wii during the NTSC update" but i will write.
My Wii will not connect to my Wiimotes. This has happend once or twice before, but i just replaced the batterys or uplug the wii from the power socket and it worked normal.

I did uplug the wii during the NTSC update, but i tryed everything after that (VC games, original games, backup games, internet channel, wii shop, turning on/off the console) and even played a litte bit of MP3. And then turned off the console, and now wanted to play some more, my Wiimotes will not respond.

I tryed everything. Resyncing the wiimtoes, nothing! Cleaning every synced wiimote (by holding the red button on the Wii for about 15 seconds), nothing! Replaced Wiimtoe batterys, nothing! Upluged the Wii from power (for more than 30minutes) nothing! Turned off every wirelles thing in my house, nothing. 

So, anyone can help somehow?


----------



## gEist (Aug 28, 2007)

heheh also heard the message of this japanese guy... he is something saying...but cant understand


----------



## Killakae (Aug 28, 2007)

I can also confirm the "unplug your wii during update" trick works... 

PAL/WIIKEY

thanks!!!!


----------



## gambit420 (Aug 28, 2007)

did also the trick and works fine, but after i get the grapple beam the game resets!?!
anyone else?


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> JackAz :- Thats what I did.....I made a regionfrii copy and Brickblock copy then booted up Regionfrii and asked for update ...I left it for 10-15 secs then powered off....Switched back on and inserted the Brickblocked version.....IT came up with an unreadable disc error.....I`m trying it now without it being brickblocked to see if it will read disc



Are you 100% sure you did this:

1. RegionFrii the iso
2. BrickBlock the RegionFrii'd iso
3. Burn the BrickBlocked the RegionFrii'd iso ?

Cause I'm starting to think you BrickBlocked a none RegionFrii'd iso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did you read how I did it?This is how I did it....


----------



## Temptation (Aug 28, 2007)

Excusme for my english.
I want to say if I must turn off the Wii with the power button (during the update), or I must remove the powercable?


----------



## aligborat69 (Aug 28, 2007)

Once about 10% of the bar has been filled... press and hold the power button for 4 seconds... will turn off... its the same thing. Worked for me.


----------



## DavidBeoulve (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a US Wii with a Wiikey installed... will the 3.0U update make the Wiikey not work?


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 28, 2007)

Why is there loads of pages of posts saying the excatly same thing? Why's nobody actually commenting on the game? I wanna know if it's actually worth giving it another chance despite the ugly ugly grahpics.


----------



## gambit420 (Aug 28, 2007)

should some else shoud have the reset  problem after getting the grapple beam, you can fix it if you change the language to english.


----------



## maximm (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey installed and i have the 2.2E firmware. Whats the safest way to update the firmware to 3.0E so i can play MP3:C? Any answers are appreciated.

Im not completely sure but i heard that updating trough the WII using internet is going to brick it. Should I use a game to update it? 

Thanks!


----------



## g.crow (Aug 28, 2007)

you guys are seriously insane to try stuff like this.
but i did too (after shaun and vater unser) - and i works.
no duplicate chans, wii still works, game works too.

(pal wii with cyclowiz on 3.0E (v2))

greets


----------



## g.crow (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(maximm @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey installed and i have the 2.2E firmware. Whats the safest way to update the firmware to 3.0E so i can play MP3:C? Any answers are appreciated.
> 
> Im not completely sure but i heard that updating trough the WII using internet is going to brick it. Should I use a game to update it?
> 
> Thanks!




no, just update via internet, works fine.
and try that method posted above with the 2 copies of the game and unplugging your wii if you dont want duplicate channels.

greets


----------



## sidneyyoung (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Why is there loads of pages of posts saying the excatly same thing? Why's nobody actually commenting on the game? I wanna know if it's actually worth giving it another chance despite the ugly ugly grahpics.




no.. now sod off


----------



## Temptation (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Once about 10% of the bar has been filled... press and hold the power button for 4 seconds... will turn off... its the same thing. Worked for me.



Ok, thanks a lot.
10% is 12 seconds?


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Aug 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is there loads of pages of posts saying the excatly same thing? Why's nobody actually commenting on the game? I wanna know if it's actually worth giving it another chance despite the ugly ugly grahpics.
> ...



Lol, No need to be rude.


----------



## lettuce (Aug 28, 2007)

Can anybody who had duplicate channles before they used MP3 confirm it they where still asked to update or not when they first inserted the MP3 disc??


----------



## aligborat69 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, dunno why someone keeps saying ugly graphics. they must have been playing metroid on virtual console, this one is so detailed and crisp. runs smoothly at 60fps, no slowdown that i have noticed. In general it has the nicest controls for a game like that, you can shoot accurately and the weapons get better as you go along. It has some really smart puzzle elements in but really feels like they put in less puzzles to appeal to more wider audience, like those people who cant choose which FPS to play on 360 because there are 3793842 different ones, this one allows you to play a futuristic alien shooter, with realistic aiming and shooting, little touches like actually turning a lever to open a chamber and pushing the lever back or towards you, just little realistic touches like that outclass any competition.

If you play deep into the game, you will see just how beautiful it is. 

A few points to answer people who are still unclear:

If you have a USA wii, you can play this straight away, whether you have 3.0U or 2.2U because it will update your wii safely and will not put anything extra in there since it is designed for your region.

To safely play it on PAL, make sure you already did an online update to 3.0E on your wii, reboot, then use the method described here to trick the wii into thinking its updating then play the brick-blocked copy of the game (you have to brick-block it yourself, not hard at all).

If you cant be bothered with any of that, making sure you have 3.0E in the first place, play the game untouched or patched to PAL at least and run the update and get 2 extra channels, which hurt no-one and you can enjoy the game over a month early.


----------



## djxxx (Aug 28, 2007)

Back again.....After I downloaded Metroid3 again from a different site, I managed to get it to work....I checked my settings in my wiikey and it was set to overide region....So i followed all the steps again and it does work.....
I must of had a bad download from a site......


----------



## DemonSurfer (Aug 28, 2007)

Why are Wiikey owners usin RegionFrii? 
WiiKey patches it automatically... i don't understand??


----------



## aligborat69 (Aug 28, 2007)

It patches them automatically, but it takes 10 seconds to open RegionFrii and click Patch, so instead of burning and discovering you must burn again, just do it before you burn. Some games just dont work on the fly region free.!


----------



## Redsquirrel (Aug 28, 2007)

wtf? this game has some really nice graphics!!! Its not as good as say, bioshock but its still decent!


----------



## yus786 (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Aug 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jaxxster @ Aug 28 2007 said:
> ...



i find the game awesome mate so i definately recommend you try it again.

ive never played mp1 and 2 before and i still like it.

regards

yus786


----------



## masterj27 (Aug 28, 2007)

man, 400 posts has to be some kind of record...


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(DemonSurfer @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Why are Wiikey owners usin RegionFrii?
> WiiKey patches it automatically... i don't understand??



Didn't work for me.


----------



## alcab (Aug 28, 2007)

Never got too impressed with Bioshock graphics. Amazing game though.
Hope Metroid 3 is as good!!


----------



## link459 (Aug 28, 2007)

So the game works fine by just burning with an NTSC console right? I can update and it'll be good?

Sorry, I don't want to read the past 26 pages >_


----------



## audyo (Aug 28, 2007)

Played about 3 hours now.

Graphics are pretty damn good.  Still no 360 or PS3, but FINALLY, a game that looks like its an upgrade from the gamecube.  This game really seems to use the wii's strengths.  Some areas in the game just look so good, so much depth.  Its very clear that a lot of work went in to this, unlike 75% of other wii games so far imo.  Its not so much the processing power of the wii, but more so the depth that designers went to, to make it look real good.
Aiming in other games(godfather, splinter cell, even RE - not cool-) is plainly uncomfortable, especially with your cursor always falling of the screen, or the lack of smoothness.  But here the moment you start on the walkway, the wii-mote feels interactive with your character, what seems like a first in my experience.

This game despite anyone's lack of gaming or wii-skills is playable and a great on the wii for more the than just a FPS fanatic.  I hope we get a few more like it.


----------



## ddrrmm (Aug 28, 2007)

did the metroid trick thing worked fine.
Im on 2.2E fw (dont want to switch to 3.0), and everything works fine.


----------



## DavidBeoulve (Aug 28, 2007)

Will the 3.0U patch nuke the WiiKey or not?


----------



## z3phon (Aug 28, 2007)

ok can someone explain something about the method to avoide the duplicate channels, I read that I need to burn two copies of the game one being the Original img and the other brick blocked, than I use the original img for patching only to unplug at 10% than use the brickblocked DVD to play the game... well why cant I use the original img dvd to play the game?? does it patch again and if i let the patch complete the second time will i get the duplicate channels??


----------



## ddrrmm (Aug 28, 2007)

^itll patch again and u will get the duplicate channels yeah. U just need the original image to do the update "trick". and the brickblocked to play the game.

after that u dont need the original image no more , just the brickblocked one.

And there is no fw that will render the wiikey useless.


----------



## z3phon (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok thanks just wanted to make sure.


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Aug 28, 2007)

There's a new Wii update according to my Wii and I already have 3.0E. I'm getting MP3 tomorrow, is it safe to update?


----------



## ddrrmm (Aug 28, 2007)

its probably the small update after the 3.0 update. there recently was a 3.0 fw and another small fw update if im not mistaken. so if u just had the 3.0, ull know its safe =]


----------



## Tenmen (Aug 28, 2007)

I used the "two disc" method and works flawless
Wii PAL
firmaware 3.0E
Wiikey (clone)
media: traxdata(burn at 4x)
result: no duplicate channels and a working MP3


----------



## studio23 (Aug 28, 2007)

i tried the guide and it worked for me as well, great hax guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks a million


----------



## WrathofGod (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm a little confused so with a us wii ur okay to run the update and it will stay at 2.2? If so then The second part of this question doesn't apply.

If it does update the wii am I able just to do the trick that pal/ntsc-j consoles use and stay at 2.2?


----------



## slickric33 (Aug 28, 2007)

simple question please just a simple answer can i play it w/ ntsc 2.2 update  i dont want to update , is there any way to burn or brickblock where it will work thanks


----------



## Monkey01 (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(slickric33 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> simple question please just a simple answer can i play it w/ ntsc 2.2 updateÂ i dont want to update , is there any way to burn or brickblock where it will work thanks
> 
> Why not? It won't hurt on a NTSC-U console where it's meant to be played on?
> 
> ...


Various people with 2.2U have reported they still had 2.2U after the update, so it'll stay 2.2.


----------



## om123 (Aug 28, 2007)

Will this brick 2.2E's the warning in the relase box thing is a bit confusing (an assumption from paper mario days?).


----------



## thegigabite (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Can somebody answer this question please. I have been searching forever for an answer: I have a USA NTSC Wii with firmware 2.2U. If I patch the MP3 iso file with brickblocker, will it work on my USA NTSC Wii? Because I don't want any updates to my Wii, even though the game is USA NTSC. Answers and feedback will be greatly appreciated. BTW I have a Wiikey modchip (official, not clone). Cheers!


----------



## punto (Aug 28, 2007)

How does the "power off during update" method affect an NTSC-J system with firmware older than 3.0? I don't have the wii connected to the internet, so I can't upgrade it..


----------



## om123 (Aug 29, 2007)

2.2 firmwares work fine with the early unplug trick.


----------



## sleeping247 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(thegigabite @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can somebody answer this question please. I have been searching forever for an answer: I have a USA NTSC Wii with firmware 2.2U. If I patch the MP3 iso file with brickblocker, will it work on my USA NTSC Wii? Because I don't want any updates to my Wii, even though the game is USA NTSC. Answers and feedback will be greatly appreciated. BTW I have a Wiikey modchip (official, not clone). Cheers!Â
> 
> ...



You mean an update prior to 3.0J? (ie. 2.2J or 2.0J?)
Simply use the trick, and it will work the same.


----------



## slickric33 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(slickric33 @ Aug 29 2007, 12:00 AM)
simple question please just a simple answer can i play it w/ ntsc 2.2 update  i dont want to update , is there any way to burn or brickblock where it will work thanks
*


Why not? It won't hurt on a NTSC-U console where it's meant to be played on?



sorry guys forgot to tell u that i burned iso and it does not work so i was assuming i could not play w/ out update is that true 
sorry if i didnt read the rest of the posts but had visitors from czeh republic over 10 kids at the house and my brain is dead


----------



## slickric33 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(slickric33 @ Aug 29 2007, 12:00 AM)
simple question please just a simple answer can i play it w/ ntsc 2.2 update i dont want to update , is there any way to burn or brickblock where it will work thanks
*


Why not? It won't hurt on a NTSC-U console where it's meant to be played on?



sorry guys forgot to tell u that i burned iso and it does not work so i was assuming i could not play w/ out update is that true
sorry if i didnt read the rest of the posts but had visitors from czeh republic over 10 kids at the house and my brain is dead


its a wiikey also i left that out


----------



## Sefi (Aug 29, 2007)

Did you select the Disc icon in your Wii menu to attempt updating after putting in your burned iso in?  It won't look like a Metroid Prime 3 icon until you update your Wii.


----------



## slickric33 (Aug 29, 2007)

i didnt select the disc icon , no images came up so i assumed bad burn or wont work w/ out update. if u click on disc icon does it auto update or ask u . if u dont update if it asks,  can u still play the game or do u have to update to 3.0 to play it ,thanks 


sorry guys but i dont trust updating, i remember the direct tv days of updating bootloader and getting fried


----------



## WrathofGod (Aug 29, 2007)

Well it wont load with wiibrickblocker. You have to burn it regulary.


----------



## thegigabite (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(sleeping247 @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> It will ask you to update. Select Ok and let it update fully.
> It will not brick your wii, as you are updating a NTSC U console with a NTSC U disk, so no duplicate channels, no bricks wat so ever.



Thank you for your response, sleeping247. I already knew that updating wouldn't brick my Wii. My only concern was: What kind of update is this? Is it a full firmware update? As I have said, I have 2.2U firmware. I do not want 3.0U firmware. If I update what will my firmware be? Will it remain at 2.2U or will it become 3.0U firmware? And as some people say that their firmware remained the same, what did the update do? Again thanks for your answers and responses. Cheers!


----------



## disasnguy (Aug 29, 2007)

For everyone that was wondering about the update. I updated my NTSC U wii that came with MP3. It stays at 2.2U firmware even after the update.


----------



## thegigabite (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(disasnguy @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> For everyone that was wondering about the update. I updated my NTSC U wii that came with MP3. It stays at 2.2U firmware even after the update.



Thank you for this information. But what exactly did the update do? Are there any noticable changes to your USA NTSC Wii? For example are you able to load the Wiikey setup disc? (assuming you have a Wiikey like me) Also can you load an Action Replay disc for the Gamecube? (assuming you have that disc) Anymore information about the update would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## giovox (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone tried this method with 2.1E?


----------



## ddrrmm (Aug 29, 2007)

you will probably be fine with ANY fw, since this is NOT a fw update


----------



## slickric33 (Aug 29, 2007)

still need 1 answer    have 2.2u dont want to update have wiikey burned game w/ out brickblocker didnt work or i thought ir didnt work(no image came up in disc menu) i was told to click on disk menu but the ? is  1 will the game play if u dont accept update and 2  does it auto update once u click disc scren. 3 some people said if update is accepted their wii stays at 2.2 , so what exactly does this update do      and last ly would u ever do this update w/out updating to 3.0 first thanks


----------



## mcerto (Aug 29, 2007)

a mate of mine did the work around (3.0E fw) and he said he ran into a few bugs, namely the cursor on some menu's needs to be aimed a bit higher than usual, and that when he selects a visor, the visor menu keeps flashing on and off, i was just wondering if anyone else has run into any bugs/glitches/whatever. i did read a bit back about something happening on 50hz, so ill check with him and see what his screen display is on.

anyway, i was just checking to see if theres been other reports of glitches.


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 29, 2007)

Didn't have or see anything weird. 1,5 Hours into the game.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(thegigabite @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Thank you for your response, sleeping247. I already knew that updating wouldn't brick my Wii. My only concern was: What kind of update is this? Is it a full firmware update? As I have said, I have 2.2U firmware. I do not want 3.0U firmware. If I update what will my firmware be? Will it remain at 2.2U or will it become 3.0U firmware? And as some people say that their firmware remained the same, what did the update do? Again thanks for your answers and responses. Cheers!Â



i would like to know aswell because i will be in the same situation when the PAL release gets here.


----------



## spiderben25 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello, I have a Wii 3.0E + Wiikey. I burnt the two isos (one patched with Region Frii and one with Region Frii + Wii Brick Blocker) and tomorrow I will use the "unplug during the update" trick.
When exactly must I power off ? I heard 12 seconds after the begining of the update, is it correct ?

PS : sorry for my bad English.


----------



## tyasawa (Aug 29, 2007)

Australian wii with firmware 3.0E + wiinja deluxe.

the trick works for me.. =D..
thx for the info


----------



## sleeping247 (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(thegigabite @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sleeping247 @ Aug 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It will ask you to update. Select Ok and let it update fully.
> ...



We arent sure what this update will do, but some people reckon it checks for the News and weather channel. As the Wii checks it and finds that you dont have the NTSC-U channels (as you have a PAL/NTSC-J console), then it will install them for you which may be why we see two sets of channels.

By turning off at 10-15%, it is guessed that the Wii checks for the channels, finds that you dont have it then installs it for you. However, the power will be interrupted before it has a chance to do so.

Your firmware will remain at 2.2 if thats what you have.

You mentioned 2.2U and 3.0U, so I'm guessing you have a NTSC-U console? If thats the case, you dont have anything to worry about, as the duplicate channels only appear when the game is run on a NTSC-J or PAL console.


----------



## Migwel (Aug 30, 2007)

I did it last night. I pulled the plug at 12 seconds, but the bar was only at around 5%, I got a black screen when I loaded the brickblocked copy for  first time but it worked fine after restart.

And thank you to those risking their wiis to confirm this method.


----------



## topboy (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok i have a NTSC-U wii + Wiikey + 3.0U. I'm safe right?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Gangster @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> YYYEAAAH!!!! Endlich die Nachricht auf die ich gewartet habe!!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. The old scroll up trick


----------



## cyr0x (Aug 30, 2007)

Trick works fine for me, thank you guys. You are great!


----------



## slickric33 (Aug 30, 2007)

still need 1 answer have 2.2u dont want to update have wiikey burned game w/ out brickblocker didnt work or i thought ir didnt work(no image came up in disc menu) i was told to click on disk menu but the ? is 1 will the game play if u dont accept update and 2 does it auto update once u click disc scren. 3 some people said if update is accepted their wii stays at 2.2 , so what exactly does this update do and last ly would u ever do this update w/out updating to 3.0 first thanks


----------



## phoenix4 (Aug 30, 2007)

Punctuation


----------



## bootmonster (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(slickric33 @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> still need 1 answer have 2.2u dont want to update have wiikey burned game w/ out brickblocker didnt work or i thought ir didnt work(no image came up in disc menu) i was told to click on disk menu but the ? is 1 will the game play if u dont accept update and 2 does it auto update once u click disc scren. 3 some people said if update is accepted their wii stays at 2.2 , so what exactly does this update do and last ly would u ever do this update w/out updating to 3.0 first thanks



it stays at 2.2U, well mine did anyway, and the update on a 2.2U only takes about 5 seconds, which is considerably shorter than on 3.0U/E from what i have been reading. I reckon it's do do with the online aspect of metroid. Plus have you seen the new wriststrap screen?


----------



## Ryankn (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ddrrmm @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> did the metroid trick thing worked fine.
> Im on 2.2E fw (dont want to switch to 3.0), and everything works fine.



So this means it's possible to play MP3 on a PAL fw 2.2E machine without updating to 3.0E?
Isn't the Wii going to start the auto-update once you put the disc in?

Can anyone confirm this please...'cause i don't want to update to 3.0E.


----------



## ChineseWarrior (Aug 30, 2007)

So i have  NTSC-U wii with 3.0U firmware + a wiikey. When i insert the disc and click on the disc icon it asks me to update. I do the update and half way it says Wii Update Failed. So...i can't play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why? can someone help me


----------



## ddrrmm (Aug 30, 2007)

i can confirm it myself ... , did it with two 2.2E wii's


----------



## Raze1988 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pulled the plug at............my gut feeling. Probably at 10% of the download bar.
Everything works fine for me too.

First Metroid game ever for me. And so far, i think it's great. I killed that Ridley Dragon today and WTF it was an awesome fight!
I saw that you can unlock a screenshot-tool. Where does it save the screenshots? Wii HDD (SUX) or SD Card (ROX)?


----------



## PriCka (Aug 30, 2007)

Cheers for the spoiler Raze! Can you change that post to read 'killed the first boss' or something?


----------



## seank (Aug 30, 2007)

I did the unplug trick last night.

The first time, I unplugged it about 1 second after the progress bar started moving, but after rebooting the patched game wouldn't load. I tried updating again and unplugged it after 15 seconds, and this time the patched game worked fine.

So, you do need to let it get a reasonable amount through the update for it to work.


----------



## Hisi (Aug 30, 2007)

I've also done the unplug trick and all seems fine.

The game boots fine but once I go to game select>play game> and either normal or veteran the screen goes black and then nothing.

I can bring up the HOME menu but nothing happens within the game.

At first I thought it was a bad burn but the same thing has happened a second time.  I'm using Ritek purple dye x4 burn.

I've tried both 50 and 60 hz settings

The disk was Wiifrii'd & BB'd.

Any ideas or has anyone else experienced the same?


----------



## SaiZou (Aug 30, 2007)

i have a question im runing on 2.2U and i loaded mp3c on cyclowiz v1 and i got a error saying it eject the disc and read the manual any way to fix?


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 30, 2007)

update the chip? Update your wii? Reburn the dvd?


----------



## Likuid (Aug 31, 2007)

The early unplug trick worked for me (i did it at 15% updating)
I'm on a PAL 2.2E wii.
Thank everyone !! I was afraid i bought the game for nothin'.


----------



## soul2soul (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Likuid @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> The early unplug trick worked for me (i did it at 15% updating)
> I'm on a PAL 2.2E wii.
> Thank everyone !! I was afraid i bought the game for nothin'.



So you say original USA games work on a PAL Wii, if you have a modchip like Wiikey or something?


----------



## spiderben25 (Aug 31, 2007)

Some USA games works on a PAL Wii if you have a Wiikey, but not all !
Fortunately Metroid works ^^


----------



## GexX2 (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Hisi @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> The disk was Wiifrii'd & BB'd.


Don't BB. Makes this game phail. The unplug trick is to avoid dupe channels with the update.


----------



## Peache (Sep 1, 2007)

Just want to ask something? My Wii already has the double news and weather channels because of the update from Pokemon Battle Revolution. If I do the 'unplug wii on update' trick with MP3 will that get rid of my double channels? I can't test this as i am still downloading MP3.

Cheers


----------



## sleeping247 (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Peache @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> Just want to ask something? My Wii already has the double news and weather channels because of the update from Pokemon Battle Revolution. If I do the 'unplug wii on update' trick with MP3 will that get rid of my double channels? I can't test this as i am still downloading MP3.
> 
> Cheers


unfortunately no. That method is only for those with FULLY unbricked Wiis to AVOID the issue.


----------



## jweaver (Sep 1, 2007)

If I understand this correclty, I only use the "RegionFrii" version once.. After this, I will use the 'BrickBlocked' version every time I want to play.

But what I dont understand is, surly the "Brickblocked" version is still a USA region and won't work in a PAL machine.. Don't I ned to 'RegionFrii this too?

Or does "BrickBlocker" change the region of the game when it does its other stuff?

Jon


----------



## banshee (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi, I have a us (version 2.2u) wii with wiijii chip running latest wiifree.  I bought mp3 because i'm not sure about backing up yet, anyone know whats gonna happen if I let it update?  Should I do the wi-fi update first? or????


----------



## Raze1988 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey could some people (from EU) add me to their friendslist pls?

Because for some bonus contents, you need friends wich have MP3 savedata on their wii. And i need 2 for the Screenshot tool and 2 for the bobbing head ^^ but more are welcome.

Send me a PM with your WiiID and i will add you/send you mine.


----------



## Ashler (Sep 1, 2007)

Worked on my PAL wii with Winja Deluxe.

Tried the previously mentioned update to 15% and pull out the power cord. Worked like a charm when I tried the 2nd burnt Metroid 3 with WBB.


----------



## wabo (Sep 2, 2007)

There is something pretty weird about this game. In this very own thread, some people say they have french and german included but from what i've seen, when played in a US Wii, it is english only. All our Wii's are setup to be french but no matter what, the game is in english.

It's pretty weird that it comes up in french on Pal Wii's and not on NTSC. All other game that have a french option come up in french on my wii. Why this one doesnt is a mistery to me.


----------



## SaiZou (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> update the chip? Update your wii? Reburn the dvd?


i cant update the wii because its 3.0 and the cyclowiz v3.5 update discs wont work so i cant update the cyclowiz and i cant update the cyclowiz chip cause i screwed up on the s point conection thingy.... so can anyone help? i wanna play lol


----------



## jonm (Sep 3, 2007)

so what happens if you update and get the 2 dupe channels on your PAL Wii, any way to get rid of them?


----------



## Phoenixbyte (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(1ns4nity @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Any news on compatability with the JAP Wii?


mine is a jap wii..after MP3 update..I also hv duplicate channels and my wii setttings cannot be accessed. It got the opera error page. Any method to overcome this? BTW, I'm on 2.2J.


----------



## Likuid (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jonm @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> so what happens if you update and get the 2 dupe channels on your PAL Wii, any way to get rid of them?



The 2 dupe channels are just there for nothing. I think you can get rid of them by formatting your wii, but you will lose your VC games and every chanels (you'll be able to re-download them for free).


----------



## Cyan (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Likuid @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> I think you can get rid of them by formatting your wii


No, you cannot get rid of them by formating.

The format option will not reset the firmware to original state, only the data on the Wii memory is deleted (VC, Savegame, messageboard).

Read the message I posted earlier on this topic about the format option


----------



## devilinside2905 (Sep 6, 2007)

I tried updating the game but it seems to get stuck at 1% or 2%, I waited like 5 minutes but it still doesnt progress. Is this normal or is the update REALLY REALLY slow? I have a PAL Wii btw


----------



## Raze1988 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(devilinside2905 @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> I tried updating the game but it seems to get stuck at 1% or 2%, I waited like 5 minutes but it still doesnt progress. Is this normal or is the update REALLY REALLY slow? I have a PAL Wii btw



Doesn't sound normal to me.

I also did the unplug trick on my PAL Wii and it updated to ~15% in like 10sec.


----------



## Dcoz (Sep 7, 2007)

nope never tried that will try now.


----------



## Dcoz (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> nope never tried that will try now.



wrong board please remove


----------



## CrazyDogg (Sep 7, 2007)

My GameCube Games wont work after the two Disk Method for MP3:C ! 
Has someone the same problem?

(I use a Chiip with OpenWii 2.2)


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Dcoz @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See that magical edit button by your posts? You know you're allowed to use that, right?


----------



## ytarakanov (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi,


They game used to run great up until i started "Elysia" world.
I started to get REALLY LONG load times when opening doors. Also when i wait for the door to open i can hear the background music start to stutter. 
At one point, after waiting about 5 min for a door to open, the game graphics got trashed, all the colors were wrong and messy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What going on ?
Anyone else had the same issues ??

How can i fix this?

Thanx!


----------



## berlinka (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ytarakanov @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> They game used to run great up until i started "Elysia" world.
> ...



I heard others had some graphical issues when the game was not in 60Hz mode, so you may want to check if it is on 60Hz...


----------



## ytarakanov (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ytarakanov @ Sep 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...




Checked it, Its on 60.
Anyway, i played for a total of 5 hours and had no trouble, before i got this issues.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 10, 2007)

*Metroid.Prime.3.USA.UNLOCK.ALL.SAVE.Wii-EXTRAShttp://ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=wii&sysid=356*http://ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=wii&sysid=356 was just put out on the internets...


----------



## ytarakanov (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ytarakanov @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> They game used to run great up until i started "Elysia" world.
> ...



I found out a lot of people are having problems with this game....
http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...scending&page=1


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 11, 2007)

The fact that doors rarely open when u shoot them pisses me off, you have to fk about so much to open a simple door.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 11, 2007)

I think thats because the game has to load the next area while you wait at the door.  Wasn't such a big deal in the first Prime but in Prime Hunters it was very noticeable.  I've not played this game yet but in some reviews I've read you can be waiting for up to 10 seconds for a door to open whilst being attacked etc.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> The fact that doors rarely open when u shoot them pisses me off, you have to fk about so much to open a simple door.


I always hated that. Some times they would take forever, other times they would open on impact. Followed me through every Prime title... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(That loading theory does make sense, however)


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 11, 2007)

I also dont go with the loading theory. I dont notice any reading of the disk when doors open, The rooms are hardly big enough to require any loading from disk. Just a stupid bug they never managed to fix. It really does put me of the game tho, espically shooting at a door 10 times.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> I also dont go with the loading theory. I dont notice any reading of the disk when doors open, The rooms are hardly big enough to require any loading from disk. Just a stupid bug they never managed to fix. It really does put me of the game tho, espically shooting at a door 10 times.



From IGN review:

_The upgraded visuals may have come at a small price, though, because the load times between some doorways have increased over the original Prime and its sequel. The majority of the time -- say 95 percent -- the doorways will seamlessly open to reveal the next area, *but every so often you'll be forced to wait as long as 10 seconds for a door to open*, which breaks the momentum of the action. Worse, sometimes you might have no choice but to fend off attacks from enemies like Metroids while you wait._

Same thing is mentioned in loads of the reviews and as it's the same devs as DS Hunters, where they specifically said it was to mask loading, I'd be surprised if it were _a stupid bug they never managed to fix_.

Some loading in Prime 3 is also masked by cutscenes when they occur.


----------



## tehcid (Sep 28, 2007)

I've noticed a nasty glitch with MP3 on my friend's PAL Wii (3.0E). He's got WiiKey with 1.9 firmware, exactly the same setup as I have, and I applied the anti-dual channel fix to both and killed the power at the same time. MP3 works perfectly for me, but as soon as I went to the visor selection screen on his, the selection screen started flashing on and off. The only way to get rid of it is to turn into the morphball. Has anyone else had this problem?

EDIT: Just noticed that someone was having the same problem a few pages back.

EDIT 2: Aaaaaand the fix seems to be changing to PAL 60Hz


----------



## abdeldark (Sep 30, 2007)

the game is in frensh expect the voice , can anyone confirm other languages


----------



## phantastic91 (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(ytarakanov @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ytarakanov @ Sep 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...





ugghh!!! i just had the EXACT same experience 2 minutes ago. everythings fine until i got to elysia. the music started stutter non top. even the voice couldnt keep up in cutscenes. then loading . my god the doors took 30secs  to one minute to load!. then when i got a transmission my whole screen just got messed up. colors were ruined with all the statics and stuff. could this  be fixed? or do i have to buy the game now (does this happen in the original too O_O)? T_T i wanted to buy ddr/ ghIII with the money =[  
please help =]


----------

